# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  EU-komission päätös: HelB:n palautettava 54,2 miljoonaa laitonta tukea

## bussitietäjä

Helsingin bussiliikenteeltä peritään yli 54miljoonaa euroa laittomia tukia
https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006157656.html

----------


## Eppu

> Helsingin bussiliikenteeltä peritään yli 54miljoonaa euroa laittomia tukia
> https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006157656.html


Tämä on kyllä kohtuutonta ja täysin epäoikeudenmukaista. Mielestäni nykyistä omistajaa ei voi syyttää näistä tekosista, eikä koivisto olisi varmastikaan koko firmaa ostanut jos moinen tuomio olisi ollut tiedossa. 
Parasta kaikille olisi unohtaa koko juttu, kun moista touhua ei enää ole enää muutamaan vuoteen ollut.

----------


## MB1

Kukaanhan ei KA:ta mistään syytäkkään. 
Kyllä tämän tapaisissa tapauksissa korvausvelvollisuus helposti siirtyy uudelle omistajalle. Olisi liian helppoa luistaa sanktiosta myymällä yritys vaikkapa itse perustamalleen uudelle puljulle.
Ainahan se uusi omistaja jotain näistä filunki hommista hyötyy.
Niinkuin jutussa mainitaan prosessin käynnisti NOBINA jo 2011. Se on siis ollut ainakin minun tiedossa, siis varmaan myös KA:n.
Yleinen tapa on, että yrityskaupassa käydään läpi kaikki avoimet oikeustjutut & avoimet kantelut & avoimet valitukset ja sovitaan miten niiden kanssa menetellään tai suoraan kuka mahdolliset korvaukset maksaa.
Tämä on erittäin tärkeä pointti, jos myyjä on julkishallintoa tai lähellä sitä.
Tässä tapauksessa korvaus on tähtitieellinen ja toivon sydämmestäni, että juutu ratkeaa lopuksi kivuttomasti.
Suurin ongelma on viranomaisten asian todella pitkä käsittely Ajatelkaa 8 vuotta !

----------


## petteri

Kyllä nyt näyttää siltä, että Helsingin bussiliikenne tai Koiviston Auto menee konkurssiin jos korvaukset toteutuvat. 

Toki on myös mahdollista että komission kanta, että liiketoimintakaupan jälkeen ostaja on vastuussa ei päde Suomalaisessa oikeudessa. Se, että liiketoimintakaupan yhteydessä vain erikseen määritellyt vastuut siirtyvät vilpittömälle ostajalle on näet Suomalaisen yrityskauppakäytännön ja sopimusvapauden ja kauppalainkäytön ydintä. 

Toivottavasti HelB:n liiketoimintaa voidaan joka tapauksessa jatkaa, ettei bussiliikenteeseen tule häiriöitä.

----------


## markus1979

En ole asiaan perehtynyt, joten tyhmiä kysymyksiä näin alkuun:

Onko tuota lainaa maksettu takaisin? Jos 50 miljoonaa on lainaa (jolle kuitenkin sovittu korot luokkaa 5-7%), niin onhan korkokulutkin aika miehekkäät. Nythän ymmärtääkseni komission moitteet ovat pääsääntöisesti kohdistuneet liian matalaan korkoon (riskitasoon nähden), mutta jos lainaa on lyhennelty (onko?) ja korkoja maksettu (?) niin epäreiluushan lähinnä koskee sitä koron määrää.

Jos taasen lainaa ei ole maksettu edes takaisin ja yritetty tehokkaasti unohtaa (lahja) niin kilpailijoiden suuttumuksen voi ymmärtää.

Se, että vaaditaan korvattavaksi koko lainasummaa, ei liian alhaisen koron aiheuttamaa epäreiluutta, kuulostaa kyllä siltä, että lainasumma olisi jotenkin unohdettu ja annettu kaupungin puolelta anteeksi. Mutta eihän se nyt niin voi olla? Eihän kaupunki voi olla niin hullu, että ensin kilpailuttaisi liikenteen ja sitten lahjoittaisi yhdelle kilpailevista yhtiöistä 50 miljoonaa ja toivoisi, että kukaan ei huomaa?

Eli miten tämä kokonaiskuvio nyt menee? Minkä verran lainaa oli jäljellä yrityskaupan aikaan ja minkälaisia saatavia Helsingin kaupungilla on tällä hetkellä yhtiöltä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä nyt näyttää siltä, että Helsingin bussiliikenne tai Koiviston Auto menee konkurssiin jos korvaukset toteutuvat. 
> 
> Toki on myös mahdollista että komission kanta, että liiketoimintakaupan jälkeen ostaja on vastuussa ei päde Suomalaisessa oikeudessa. Se, että liiketoimintakaupan yhteydessä vain erikseen määritellyt vastuut siirtyvät vilpittömälle ostajalle on näet Suomalaisen yrityskauppakäytännön ja sopimusvapauden ja kauppalainkäytön ydintä.


Toivottavasti Koiviston Autolla on järjestetty asiat niin, että jos yksi tytäryhtiö (HelB) menee konkurssiin, niin emoyhtiölle ei aiheudu siitä isompia vaikeuksia.

Onkohan komission päätös luettavissa jossain netissä? Siinä on varmaan perusteltu, miten uusi omistaja on hyötynyt aikaisemmista tuista. Voisin arvata, että kysymys liittyy siihen, maksoiko KA HelB:stä käyvän hinnan. Jos maksoi, niin KA ei sitten ole nähdäkseni hyötynyt aikaisemmista tuista. KA:n maksama käteishinta (10 Me) oli kuitenkin varsin alhainen siihen nähden, että HelB teki heti kaupan jälkeen tulosta 5 - 6 Me vuodessa (tosin kauppaehtojen mukaan puolet tuloksesta menee myyjälle lisäkauppahintana vuoteen 2020 asti).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toivottavasti Koiviston Autolla on järjestetty asiat niin, että jos yksi tytäryhtiö (HelB) menee konkurssiin, niin emoyhtiölle ei aiheudu siitä isompia vaikeuksia.


Bussikartellioikeusprosessikin lienee edelleen kesken. Siltä suunnalta ei välttämättä ole luvassa kovin suuria ilonuutisia Koiviston Autolle eikä alan muillekaan tietyille toimijoille.

----------


## petteri

> En ole asiaan perehtynyt, joten tyhmiä kysymyksiä näin alkuun:
> 
> Onko tuota lainaa maksettu takaisin? Jos 50 miljoonaa on lainaa (jolle kuitenkin sovittu korot luokkaa 5-7%), niin onhan korkokulutkin aika miehekkäät. Nythän ymmärtääkseni komission moitteet ovat pääsääntöisesti kohdistuneet liian matalaan korkoon (riskitasoon nähden), mutta jos lainaa on lyhennelty (onko?) ja korkoja maksettu (?) niin epäreiluushan lähinnä koskee sitä koron määrää.
> 
> Jos taasen lainaa ei ole maksettu edes takaisin ja yritetty tehokkaasti unohtaa (lahja) niin kilpailijoiden suuttumuksen voi ymmärtää.
> 
> Se, että vaaditaan korvattavaksi koko lainasummaa, ei liian alhaisen koron aiheuttamaa epäreiluutta, kuulostaa kyllä siltä, että lainasumma olisi jotenkin unohdettu ja annettu kaupungin puolelta anteeksi. Mutta eihän se nyt niin voi olla? Eihän kaupunki voi olla niin hullu, että ensin kilpailuttaisi liikenteen ja sitten lahjoittaisi yhdelle kilpailevista yhtiöistä 50 miljoonaa ja toivoisi, että kukaan ei huomaa?
> 
> Eli miten tämä kokonaiskuvio nyt menee? Minkä verran lainaa oli jäljellä yrityskaupan aikaan ja minkälaisia saatavia Helsingin kaupungilla on tällä hetkellä yhtiöltä?


Tilanne oli  ennen vuotta 2015 niin, että Helsingin kaupunki omisti 100 % Helsingin bussiliikenne Oy:n, jonka tappioita se rahoitti pääomalainoilla. Eivät nuo olleet oikeasti mitään lainoja, jotka olisi ollut tarkoitus maksaa takaisin, vaan oikeasti konserniavustuksia tappiolliselle kaupungin omistamalle yritykselle.

Sitten vuonna 2015 Helsingin kaupunki myi Helsingin bussiliikenteen liiketoiminnan Koiviston autolle. On kyllä komissiolta aika käsittämätön tulkinta, että Koiviston auto olisi saanut muka 54 miljoonaa tukiaisia Helsingin kaupungilta kun kaikki tukiaisrahaliikenne on tehty ennen kuin Koiviston autolla on ollut mitään tekemistä Helsingin Bussiliikenteen kanssa ja Koiviston auto on vielä ostanut vain aika kannattamattoman liiketoiminnan, ei mitään muuta ja toiminut ihan vilpittömässä mielessä. 

Jos noita tukia peritään takaisin, Koiviston auto tai uusi vuonna 2015 Koiviston auton perustama yhtiö on juridisesti aivan väärä perinnän kohde, oikeasti nuo tuet pitäisi periä Vanhalta Helsingin kaupungin omistamalta osakeyhtiöltä, joka operoi Helsingin bussiiliikennettä ennen vuotta 2015, sehän ne tuet joskus saikin. Jos olisin Koiviston autossa johdossa hakisin oikeudelta viranomaisille kieltoa laittaa tuet perintään Koiviston Autolta, koska jos tukia peritään Koivisto Autolta, tukia vaan peritään juridisesti väärältä oikeushenkilöltä. Jos katsotaan eri säädösten hierarkiaa Suomen kauppalain, jossa säädetään irtaimen omaisuuden kaupasta pitäisi  minun oikeustajuni mukaan olla lainkäytön hierarkiassa Komission hallinnollisten määräysten yläpuolella. Suomalaisessa oikeuskäytännössä liiketoimintakauppa on liiketoimintakauppa ja siinä ei siirry hallitsemattomasti aikaisempia vastuita, piste. Vaikuttaa siltä, että Euroopan komissio ei ole laillisesti ymmärtänyt millainen Suomalainen liiketoimintakauppa ja on sen seurauksena tehnyt virheen siinä miltä oikeushenkilöltä noita tukia olisi syytä takaisinperiä.

Mutta kun tämä on juridisesti hyvin sotkuinen tapaus Koiviston auto voi mennä silti nurin, jos vaan nuo kuvitteelliset tukieurot laitetaan hallinnossa perintään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:28 ----------




> Onkohan komission päätös luettavissa jossain netissä? Siinä on varmaan perusteltu, miten uusi omistaja on hyötynyt aikaisemmista tuista. Voisin arvata, että kysymys liittyy siihen, maksoiko KA HelB:stä käyvän hinnan. Jos maksoi, niin KA ei sitten ole nähdäkseni hyötynyt aikaisemmista tuista. KA:n maksama käteishinta (10 Me) oli kuitenkin varsin alhainen siihen nähden, että HelB teki heti kaupan jälkeen tulosta 5 - 6 Me vuodessa (tosin kauppaehtojen mukaan puolet tuloksesta menee myyjälle lisäkauppahintana vuoteen 2020 asti).


Kyllä tuo minusta ihan käypä hinta oli. Käypä hinta on näet se minkä ostaja suostuu maksamaan silloin kun kohde on tarjolla riittävälle määrälle ostajia. Helsingin kaupunkihan yritti myydä Helsingin bussiliikennettä vuosia, mutta se ei millään näyttänyt menevän kaupaksi. Hintaa piti sitten tiputtaa niin alas, että Helsingin kaupunki pääsi siitä eroon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tästä linkistä löytyy lisää tietoa koskien tapausta: https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/asia/he...9/khs-2015-35/

Ainakin sulkutili, johon kauppasumma on maksettu ja kauppahinnan markkinaehtoisuus ja siitä johtuva tuesta saatu etu myyjäpuolelle mainitaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä tuo minusta ihan käypä hinta oli. Käypä hinta on näet se minkä ostaja suostuu maksamaan silloin kun kohde on tarjolla riittävälle määrälle ostajia.


Joo, ja sehän tuossa myyntipäätöksessäkin on todettu. HelB:iä yritettiin 2015 myydä yhdeksälle eri ostajalle, mutta KA oli ainoa joka suostui ostamaan. Muut ehkä pitivät liian suurena tätä riskiä, joka nyt näyttää laukeavan, että ostanut firma joutuukin tilivelvolliseksi lainoista.

Mielenkiintoinen kysymys tässä on se, millä perusteella komissio katsoo että nykyisen Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n (ent. Viikin Linja Oy) on vastattava noista veloista, jotka otti (ja hassasi) entinen Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy (nyk. Helsingin kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy).

En silti usko, että koko Koiviston Auto menisi nurin tästä, vaikka velat perittäisiinkin HelB:ltä. En tietysti tiedä, miten rahoituskuviot konsernin sisällä on järjestetty, mutta jos niitä on yhtään tehty ajatuksen kanssa, ei HelB:n konkurssi juurikaan kosketa konsernin emoyhtiö Metsäpietilä Oy:tä.

Rattivaunun mainitsema kartellioikeudenkäynti on sitten asia erikseen, koska siinä maksuvelvollisiksi voivat joutua lähes kaikki Koiviston Auto -konsernin yhtiöt.

----------


## MB1

Vähän off topic, mutta kartellioikeudenkäynti: Mites SL. onko etelä suomen linjaliikennettä, sl autoyhtymää jne enää olemassa ? ja jos on, ne voi vissiin suosiolla asettaa selvitystilaan ?
Mikähän on tässä tapauksessa uuden konsernirakenteen vastuu vanhasta ?
ELÄMME MIELENKIINTOISIA AIKOJA.

----------


## markus1979

> Tästä linkistä löytyy lisää tietoa koskien tapausta: https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/asia/he...9/khs-2015-35/
> 
> Ainakin sulkutili, johon kauppasumma on maksettu ja kauppahinnan markkinaehtoisuus ja siitä johtuva tuesta saatu etu myyjäpuolelle mainitaan.


Muitakin mielenkiintoisia juttuja tuossa, mm:




> Sulkutilille tehtävät suoritukset ovat vakuutena mahdollisille maksuille, joita Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n täytyisi tämän liiketoimintakaupan yhteydessä ostajalle sopimuksen mukaan suorittaa. Jos ostajalle kanavoituisi liiketoimintakaupan toteuttamisen vuoksi Komissiossa olevaan kanteluasiaan perustuvia välttämättömiä ja kohtuullisia asiantuntija- tms. kustannuksia taikka lainvoimaiseen ratkaisuun perustuvia maksu- tai muita velvoitteita, ostajalla olisi oikeus saada niille korvaus sulkutilillä olevista varoista.


Tuon voi halutessaan ymmärtää niin, että KA voi saada hyvitystä mikäli korvauksia nyt joudutaan maksamaan. Pilkka kilahtaa sitten kaupungin nilkkaan?

Kyllähän tuossa melkoisista saamisista luovuttiin kaupan yhteydessä, kalustolaina annettiin anteeksi ja pääomalainoista todetaan rohkeasti seuraavaa:




> Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle annettujen pääomalainojen muuttaminen sijoitetun vapaan oman pääoman ehtoiseksi eräksi ei vääristä kilpailua pääkaupunkiseudun linja-autoliikennemarkkinoilla, koska yhtiö ei liiketoimintakaupan toteuduttua enää lainkaan toimi markkinoilla. Kyseessä ei siten ole valtiontuki, jota olisi tarpeen enemmälti arvioida tukitoimenpiteiden sallittavuuden näkökulmasta.


Voin kyllä ymmärtää komission näkemyksen, että kilpailu on vääristynyt ja ankarasti. KA on verrattain edullisesti saanut velattoman liiketoiminnan haltuunsa joka tuottaa nyttemmin voittoa (ja potentiaalisesti tuottaa hamaan tulevaisuuteen). Valtaosa siirtyvistä vastuista (mm. leasing-maksut, palkkasaatavat) päästiin kuittaamaan muutenkin edullisesta kauppahinnasta. Pitää muistaa, että KA pystyy kuitenkin konsernin sisällä kuppaamaan (siirtämällä kalustoa, henkilökuntaa, taloushallintopalveluiden hinnoittelulla jne) osakkuusyhtiöitä niin, ettei  liikaa voittoa (josta pitäisi osa jyvittää kaupungille) pääse syntymään. Ja onhan synergiaedutkin hankinnoissa jne etua koko konsernille.

Ilman noita nyt anteeksiannettuja lainoja koko liiketoimintaa ei olisi ollut enää olemassa 2015, eli KA ei olisi päässyt mitään ostamaan - ja nauttimaan isosta markkinaosuudesta nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. En siis yhtään ihmettele, että KA:n kukkarolle ollaan nyt menossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Luulenpa, että tässä jutussa nähdään vielä käänteitä suuntaan jos toiseen. Toivottavasti saadaan ratkaisu ripeästi ja oikeudenmukaisesti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuon voi halutessaan ymmärtää niin, että KA voi saada hyvitystä mikäli korvauksia nyt joudutaan maksamaan. Pilkka kilahtaa sitten kaupungin nilkkaan?


Helsingin kaupunki ei voi oikein hävitä rahallisesti enää mitään. Jos komission päätös pitää ja lainat pitää maksaa takaisin, niin nehän pitää maksaa Helsingin kaupungille. Jos taas sulkutilillä olevia rahoja ei tarvitse maksaa kaupungille lainojen takaisinmaksuna, niin sitten kaupunki saa ne kauppahintana.

Helsingin kaupungin maine myyjänä voi kyllä mennä.




> Voin kyllä ymmärtää komission näkemyksen, että kilpailu on vääristynyt ja ankarasti.


Kilpailu vääristyi silloin, kun vanha kaupungin omistama HelB jätti tappiollisia tarjouksia ja ne kuitattiin verorahoilla. Ne rahat kuitenkin poltettiin jo kaupungin omistuksen aikana enkä minä näe suoraa yhteyttä, miten nykyinen HelB olisi hyötynyt lainoista.

KA sai HelB:n kyllä halvalla sen tuloksentekokykyyn nähden, mutta hinta määräytyi kuitenkin markkinoilla ja jos komission määräämät seuraamukset seuraavat perässä kauppahinnasta riippumatta, niin jälkiviisaana voidaan sanoa että KA maksoi silti liikaa. Kunhan komission päätös julkaistaan, niin sitten näkee millä perusteilla lainoja peritään nykyiseltä HelB:ltä. Komission sivuilta löytyi tieto, että päätös julkaistaan netissä sitten kun siitä on tehty versio, josta liikesalaisuudet on poistettu.

Kun kerran vastuut seuraavat perässä, niin mielenkiintoista on myös, missä kohtaa toiminnan siirto toiseen yritykseen on riittävä siihen, että vastuut eivät enää seuraa perässä. Jos HelB tekee konkurssin ja joku ostaa liiketoiminnan konkurssipesältä, niin pitääkö ostajan maksaa kaupungin lainat? Entä jos kukaan ei osta konkurssipesän liiketoimintaa yhtenä kokonaisuutena, vaan se jaetaan useammalle eri ostajalle? Entä jos joku ostaa vain kaluston?

----------


## petteri

> KA sai HelB:n kyllä halvalla sen tuloksentekokykyyn nähden, mutta hinta määräytyi kuitenkin markkinoilla ja jos komission määräämät seuraamukset seuraavat perässä kauppahinnasta riippumatta, niin jälkiviisaana voidaan sanoa että KA maksoi silti liikaa.


Voi olla, mutta käteishinta oli kyllä aika lähellä nollaa. 

Koiviston Auton omistama Viikin linja Oy maksoi Helsingin bussiliikenteestä 24 miljoonaa euroa. Tuosta kauppasummasta ilmeisesti 22 miljoonaa kuitattiin sillä, että Viikin linja Oy otti vastuulleen 13 miljoonaa uuden tilatun kaluston osamaksuvelkoja, 1 miljoonan leasingvastuut ja noin 8 miljoonan palkkavastuut. Käteisellä maksettiin ehkä vain noin 2 miljoonaa euroa. Koko kauppahinta oli ilmeisesti hiukan alle kaluston jälleenmyyntihinnan. 

Jos Koiviston Auto onnistui oston yhteydessä rajaamaan vastuunsa tuohon kahteen milliin, se voidaan hyvin olla jo saatu takaisin synergiaetuina. Toki jos koko KA konserni menee nurin perittävien julkisen tuen korvausten vuoksi silloin HelB kauppa meni varmasti KA:lla pieleen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:42 ----------




> Kun kerran vastuut seuraavat perässä, niin mielenkiintoista on myös, missä kohtaa toiminnan siirto toiseen yritykseen on riittävä siihen, että vastuut eivät enää seuraa perässä. Jos HelB tekee konkurssin ja joku ostaa liiketoiminnan konkurssipesältä, niin pitääkö ostajan maksaa kaupungin lainat? Entä jos kukaan ei osta konkurssipesän liiketoimintaa yhtenä kokonaisuutena, vaan se jaetaan useammalle eri ostajalle? Entä jos joku ostaa vain kaluston?


Kyllä. Tässä on myös mielenkiintoista jos tukien takaisinmaksu toteutuu, pitääkö HelB:n tehdä likvidointikonkurssi vai riittääkö velkasaneerauskonkurssi. 

HelB:hän on tällä hetkellä liiketoiminnaltaan kannattava firma ja yleensä silloin velkasaneeraus, jossa toiminta jatkuu, mutta velkoja leikataan on ykkösvaihtoehto ja likvidointikonkurssi, jossa toiminta lopetetaan vasta toinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## Karosa

> Kun kerran vastuut seuraavat perässä, niin mielenkiintoista on myös, missä kohtaa toiminnan siirto toiseen yritykseen on riittävä siihen, että vastuut eivät enää seuraa perässä. Jos HelB tekee konkurssin ja joku ostaa liiketoiminnan konkurssipesältä, niin pitääkö ostajan maksaa kaupungin lainat? Entä jos kukaan ei osta konkurssipesän liiketoimintaa yhtenä kokonaisuutena, vaan se jaetaan useammalle eri ostajalle? Entä jos joku ostaa vain kaluston?


Näitä samoja asioita minä mietin. Onkohan EU-komissiolle vasta se ok, että toiminta ajetaan kokonaan alas, ja linjat kilpailutetaan uudelleen ja autot myydään uudelleen?  :Laughing:

----------


## MB1

Tämä kohta on syytä muistaa: 
"Työ- ja elinkeinoministeriön kaupallinen neuvos Olli Hyvärinen sanoo, että *EU:n valtiontukisäännöt* velvoittavat ripeään takaisinperintään.
 Peruslähtökohta on, että pitää ryhtyä toimenpiteisiin viipymättä ja laittaa täytäntöön tehokkaasti. Päätöksessä sanotaan, että *kahden kuukauden kuluessa pitää ilmoittaa toimenpiteistä, joihin viranomainen on ryhtynyt*. Neljän kuukauden kuluessa tuenperinnän pitäisi olla täytäntöönpantu, Hyvärinen kertoo".

viimeistään 2 kk:n kuluttua olemme viisaampia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:44 ----------

"Koiviston Auton Norrlin sanoo, että konsernissa perehdytään päätökseen ja mahdollisesti valitetaan. Komission päätöksen voi viedä EU:n tuomioistuimen arvioitavaksi, mutta se ei lähtökohtaisesti vaikuta päätöksen täytäntöönpanoon".
Aika outoa, että voi "valittaa", mutta jo etukäteen tiedetään, että sillä ei juuri ole vaikutusta ?




> Kun kerran vastuut seuraavat perässä, niin mielenkiintoista on myös, missä kohtaa toiminnan siirto toiseen yritykseen on riittävä siihen, että vastuut eivät enää seuraa perässä


Vastuiden siirtyminenkin on varmaan määritelty EU:n valtiontukisäännöt dokumentissä. Oma arvaus: niinkauan kun uusi yritys niistä hyötyy. worst case forever.

Kysynkin teiltä, jotka asioista paremmin selvillä olette, että MITEN IHMEEN VAHVA paperi tuo EU:n VALTIOTUKISÄÄNÖT oikein on ? Tuntuu, että se kävelee kaiken muun yli ?

----------


## kuukanko

> Vastuiden siirtyminenkin on varmaan määritelty EU:n valtiontukisäännöt dokumentissä.


Etsinpä soveltuvan dokumentin netistä, nimeltään Komission tiedonanto  Sääntöjenvastaisen ja yhteismarkkinoille soveltumattoman valtiontuen takaisinperintää edellyttävien komission päätösten tehokas täytäntöönpano jäsenvaltioissa

Sieltä löytyy vastauksia noihin esittämiini kysymyksiin. Tässä joitakin poimintoja ko. dokkarista:

_33. Yhteisöjen tuomioistuimet ovat antaneet joitakin ohjeita siitä, millä perusteilla takaisinperintävelvollisuus on ulotettava muihin yrityksiin kuin sääntöjenvastaisen ja yhteismarkkinoille soveltumattoman tuen alkuperäiseen edunsaajaan. Yhteisöjen tuomioistuimen mukaan perusteettoman edun siirtämisestä voi olla kyse silloin, kun alkuperäisen tuensaajan omaisuutta siirretään kolmannelle markkina-arvoa alhaisempaan hintaan. Toisinaan kyse voi olla seuraajayrityksestä, joka on perustettu kiertämään takaisinperintämääräystä. Jos komissio voi osoittaa, että omaisuutta on myyty markkina-arvoa alhaisempaan hintaan, erityisesti takaisinperintämääräyksen kiertämiseksi perustetulle seuraajayritykselle, yhteisöjen tuomioistuin mukaan takaisinperintämääräys voidaan ulottaa tällaiseen kolmanteen. Tyypillisiä kiertotapauksia ovat tilanteet, joissa siirto ei perustu mihinkään muuhun taloudelliseen logiikkaan kuin takaisinperintämääräyksen mitätöintiin._

_61. Pääosassa maksukyvyttömiin tuensaajiin liittyvistä tapauksista sääntöjenvastaisen ja yhteismarkkinoille soveltumattoman tuen koko määrää (korkoineen) ei pystytä perimään takaisin, sillä tuensaajan varat eivät riitä kattamaan kaikkien velkojien vaateita. Tämän vuoksi aikaisemmin vallinneen tilanteen täydellinen palauttaminen ei ole mahdollista perinteisin keinoin. Koska takaisinperinnän tavoitteena on viime kädessä lopettaa kilpailun vääristyminen, tuensaajan selvitystilaa voidaan pitää yhteisöjen tuomioistuimen mukaan hyväksyttävänä takaisinperintätapana tällaisissa tapauksissa. Päätös, jossa jäsenvaltio määrätään perimään sääntöjenvastainen ja yhteismarkkinoille soveltumaton tuki takaisin maksukyvyttömältä tuensaajalta, voidaan siis komission mielestä katsoa asianmukaisesti täytäntöönpannuksi joko silloin, kun takaisinperintä on suoritettu kokonaisuudessaan, tai jos takaisinperintä on saatu suoritettua vain osittain silloin, kun yritys asetetaan selvitystilaan ja sen omaisuus myydään markkinaehdoin._

_67. Jos velkojatoimikunnalle ehdotetaan suunnitelmaa tuensaajan toiminnan jatkamiseksi, takaisinperintäpäätöksen täytäntöönpanosta vastaavat kansalliset viranomaiset voivat tukea tällaista suunnitelmaa vain silloin, kun se varmistaa, että tuki maksetaan kokonaisuudessaan takaisin komission takaisinperintäpäätöksessä säädetyssä määräajassa. Jäsenvaltio ei etenkään voi luopua osasta takaisinperintävaateitaan, eikä se voi hyväksyä muuta ratkaisua, joka ei johtaisi tuensaajan toiminnan välittömään lopettamiseen. Jos sääntöjenvastaista ja yhteismarkkinoille soveltumatonta tukea ei ole maksettu välittömästi kokonaisuudessaan takaisin, takaisinperintäpäätöksen täytäntöönpanosta vastaavien kansallisten viranomaisten olisi vastustettava kaikin käytettävissään olevin toimenpitein jatkamissuunnitelman hyväksymistä. Niiden olisi myös vaadittava, että tuensaajan toiminta lopetetaan takaisinperintäpäätöksessä asetetun määräajan kuluessa.

68. Selvitystilamenettelyssä ja niin kauan kun tukea ei ole peritty kokonaan takaisin, jäsenvaltion olisi vastustettava omaisuudensiirtoja, joita ei toteuteta markkinaehdoin ja/tai jotka toteutetaan takaisinperintäpäätöksen kiertämiseksi. Jotta omaisuudensiirto voitaisiin toteuttaa asianmukaisesti, jäsenvaltion on varmistettava, että tuen aikaansaamaa perusteetonta etua ei siirretä omaisuuserien ostajalle. Tästä voi olla kyse, jos alkuperäisen tuensaajan omaisuutta siirretään kolmannelle markkina-arvoa alhaisempaan hintaan tai seuraajayritykselle, joka on perustettu takaisinperintämääräyksen kiertämiseksi. Tällöin takaisinperintämääräys on ulotettava kyseiseen kolmanteen._

----------


## petteri

Nuo EU:n tuen takaisinperintäsäännöt taitavat olla osin ristiriidassa Suomen lainsäädännön kauppalain, lain yrityksen saneerauksesta sekä konkurssilain kanssa.

Samoin se, että valitus komission päätöksestä ei ilmeisesti missään oloissa keskeytä takaisinperintää on oikeusvaltioperiaatteen vastainen.

Mitä lakeja, päätöksiä ja sopimuksia noudatetaan jos ne ovat keskenään ristiriidassa? Aikamoinen juridinen sotku tämä on.

----------


## kuukanko

> Samoin se, että valitus komission päätöksestä ei ilmeisesti missään oloissa keskeytä takaisinperintää on oikeusvaltioperiaatteen vastainen.


Tuossa komission tiedonannossa on kerrottu, millä edellytyksillä kansallinen tuomioistuin voi määrätä välitoimia:
_59. Jos tuensaaja hakee myös takaisinperintäpäätöksen täytäntöönpanemiseksi toteutettuja kansallisia toimenpiteitä koskevia välitoimia (koska komission takaisinperintäpäätöksen väitetään olevan lainvastainen), kansallisen tuomioistuimen on arvioitava, täyttääkö tapaus yhteisöjen tuomioistuimen asioissa Zuckerfabrik (Yhdistetyt asiat C-143/88 ja C-92/89, Zuckerfabrik Süderdithmarschen A.G. ym., Kok. 1991, s. I-415, 23 kohta ja sitä seuraavat kohdat) ja Atlanta (Asia C-465/93, Atlanta Fruchthandelsgesellschaft mbH ym., Kok. 1995, s. I-3761, 51 kohta) vahvistamat edellytykset. Vakiintuneen oikeuskäytännön mukaan kansallinen tuomioistuin voi määrätä välitoimia vain seuraavissa tapauksissa:

1) jos sillä on vakavia epäilyjä yhteisön säädöksen lainvoimaisuudesta eikä kiistanalaisen säädöksen lainvoimaisuutta vielä käsitellä yhteisöjen tuomioistuimessa, ja tuomioistuin vie itse asian yhteisöjen tuomioistuimen käsiteltäväksi;

2) jos kyseessä on kiireellinen tapaus, jossa välitoimet ovat tarpeen, jotta voidaan estää vakavien ja peruuttamattomien vahinkojen aiheutuminen välitoimia hakevalle osapuolelle;

3) jos tuomioistuin ottaa asianmukaisesti huomioon yhteisön edun; ja

4) jos se noudattaa kaikkia näitä edellytyksiä arvioidessaan yhteisöjen tuomioistuimen tai ensimmäisen oikeusasteen tuomioistuimen antamia ratkaisuja, jotka koskevat yhteisön säädöksen lainmukaisuutta tai vaikutuksiltaan vastaavia välitoimia yhteisön tasolla koskevaa hakemusta._




> Mitä lakeja, päätöksiä ja sopimuksia noudatetaan jos ne ovat keskenään ristiriidassa? Aikamoinen juridinen sotku tämä on.


EU:n ns. etusijaperiaatteen mukaisesti noudatetaan EU-lainsäädäntöä, jos se on ristiriidassa kansallisen lainsäädännön kanssa.

----------


## petteri

Eiköhän tätä sitten seuraavaksi käsitellä kansallisen oikeuden täytäntöönpanon keskeytyksen jälkeen EU tuomioistuimessa. Kyllä noiden kaikkien ehtojen pitäisi täyttyä. Kun vielä nuo mainitut edelliset EU tuomioistuimen päätökset ovat hamasta muinaisuudesta eivätkä yhtään samalta toimialalta kyllähän tästä pitää saada EU tuomioistuimen ennakkopäätös.

----------


## hana

Onko Koiviston Autolla mahdollisuus perua kauppa siten että HelB päätyisi takaisin kaupungin omistukseen? En ainakaan nopealla selauksella löytänyt vastausta tähän.

----------


## MB1

> Eiköhän tätä sitten seuraavaksi käsitellä kansallisen oikeuden täytäntöönpanon keskeytyksen jälkeen EU tuomioistuimessa. Kyllä noiden kaikkien ehtojen pitäisi täyttyä. Kun vielä nuo mainitut edelliset EU tuomioistuimen päätökset ovat hamasta muinaisuudesta eivätkä yhtään samalta toimialalta kyllähän tästä pitää saada EU tuomioistuimen ennakkopäätös.


Juuri näin näen itsekin tilanteen juuri nyt. Aikaa kuluu, voi tulla 10 vuotta täyteen prosessin alkuhetkestä ! 
Kiitokset foorumin asiantuntijoille. Saatiin ihan hyvän oloinen ratkaisu asialle.

Mitenköhän muuten HSL suhtautuu HelB:iin tulevissa kilpailutuksissa, jos näin iso juttu on vielä open case ?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onko kukaan analysoinut mistä HelBin tappiot kaupungin omistuksessa aikoinaan johtuivat? 
- Annettiiko sille liian pieni alkupääoma kun se yhtiöitettiin? 
- Noudattivatko kuskit ja henkilökunta alkuvaiheessa kunnallista TES:iä?
- Olivatko varikot vanhat ja huonokuntoiset?
- Oliko HelB.in ajamista linjoista suurempi osa kuin kilpailijoilla sellaisia jotka kulkivat kantakaupungissa ja kuluttivat busseja ja polttoainetta enemmän kuin lähiöissä ajettavat linjat?

t. Rainer

----------


## huusmik

> Onko kukaan analysoinut mistä HelBin tappiot kaupungin omistuksessa aikoinaan johtuivat? 
> - Annettiiko sille liian pieni alkupääoma kun se yhtiöitettiin? 
> - Noudattivatko kuskit ja henkilökunta alkuvaiheessa kunnallista TES:iä?
> - Olivatko varikot vanhat ja huonokuntoiset?
> - Oliko HelB.in ajamista linjoista suurempi osa kuin kilpailijoilla sellaisia jotka kulkivat kantakaupungissa ja kuluttivat busseja ja polttoainetta enemmän kuin lähiöissä ajettavat linjat?
> 
> t. Rainer


Enemmän kuin mainitsemasi seikat, tappioihin taisivat vaikuttaa alihintaiset tarjoukset, joita tehtiin hintatason pitämiseksi alhaalla.

----------


## Melamies

> Enemmän kuin mainitsemasi seikat, tappioihin taisivat vaikuttaa alihintaiset tarjoukset, joita tehtiin hintatason pitämiseksi alhaalla.


Pääsyy tappioihin on tuo. Olen useasti todennut, että näin toimittiin poliittisten typerien päästösten ( sisältäen myös epäviralliset päätökset) vuoksi, vaikka jotkut ovatkin eri mieltä. Joka tapauksessa tämä tapaus on esimerkki siitä, että ei seuraa mitään hyvää, jos yhteiskunnan järjestämään kilpailutukseen osallistuu yhteiskunnallinen toimija ja vieläpä hintatason manipulointitarkoituksessa. Luulisi EU:n jossain vaiheessa kieltävän tällaisen toiminnan, Suomessa sitäkään ei osata tehdä ihan itse.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Enemmän kuin mainitsemasi seikat, tappioihin taisivat vaikuttaa alihintaiset tarjoukset, joita tehtiin hintatason pitämiseksi alhaalla.


Kuka käski pitää hintatasoa alhaalla? Helsinkikö? HSL/YTV? Kilpailijat? 

t. Rainer

----------


## huusmik

> Kuka käski pitää hintatasoa alhaalla? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Helsinki juuri. Siksi HKL-BL ja STA eivät joutuneet myydyiksi kilpailutuksen alettua.

----------


## Bussimies

Helsingin Bussiliikenteestä olisi pitänyt ilmiselvästi tehdä aikanaan in house-yhtiö, Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n sekä Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne liikelaitoksen tapaan. Tällöin se ei olisi osallistunut kilpailutuksiin ja kaupunki/kuntayhtymä (HSL) olisi voinut tilata yhtiöltä liikennettä suorahankintana. Yksi perusteluista, miksi tätä (nyttemmin laittomaksikin osoittautunutta) tukea alihintaisten tarjousten muodossa HelBille annettiin oli nimenomaan, että tulee veronmaksajille/liikenteen tilaajalle halvemmaksi maksaa HelBin tappioita kuin maksaa kaikesta kilpailutetusta liikenteestä markkinahintaa. HelB oli siis työkalu pitää kilpailutetun liikenteen hintatasoa alempana. Pääasiassahan tämä koski aikanaan Suomen Turistiauto Oy:n tekemiä tarjouksia, sittemmin ymmärtääkseni alihintaisten tarjousten tietoisesta tekemisestä vähitellen luovuttiin.

Tampereellahan TKL:lle annettiin muodollisesti valtuuston päätöksellä oikeus osallistua kilpailutuksiin, mutta siellä tiedettiin, että tämä EU-lainsäädännön takia käytännössä estäisi liikelaitoksen toimimisen sisäisenä tuottajana. Nythän TKL on toiminut kaupungille joustavana toimijana, jolta voidaan nopeastikin tilata lisäliikennettä tai vähentää suoritetta vaikka kesken liikennöintikauden ilman kilpailutusta. Tuotantohinnatkin on saatu tehostamisen myötä painettua kilpailijoiden tasolle, joten järjestely on kaupungin sekä veronmaksajien kannalta hyvä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Koiviston Auto aikoo valittaa mätkypäätöksestä Euroopan unionin tuomioistuimeen. Uutinen YLEn sivuilla.

----------


## Melamies

> Koiviston Auto aikoo valittaa mätkypäätöksestä Euroopan unionin tuomioistuimeen. Uutinen YLEn sivuilla.


Miksi Norrlin puhuu yhtiön (HelB) omistuksen siirtymisestä, vaikka KA osti nimenomaan yhtiön liiketoiminnan? (tosin puhuu hän liiketoimintakaupastakin) Vai kertooko YLE haastateltavinensa sanomisista noin epätarkasti?

Kysymys lienee kuitenkin erittäin oleellinen, jos aikovat menestyä valituksellaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Koiviston Auto aikoo valittaa mätkypäätöksestä Euroopan unionin tuomioistuimeen. Uutinen YLEn sivuilla.


Hyvä. Täysin järjenvastaisia ovat nämä vaatimukset ja uskon myös etteivät toteudu. Pitää myös ymmärtää, että EU:n komissio on täysin mielivaltainen elin jonka jäseniä ei valita lainkaan demokraattisten prosessien kautta. Näin ollen sen ei myöskään kuuluisi antaa sanella kenellekään yhtään mitään.
Toisekseen, jos Nobinan edustajilta nyt kysyttäisiin, niin tuskin keksisivät mitään järkevää perustelua tällaiselle kun tilanne on olennaisesti erilainen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko kukaan analysoinut mistä HelBin tappiot kaupungin omistuksessa aikoinaan johtuivat?


Sitä on analysoitu tälläkin foorumilla vaikka kuinka paljon. Oma näkemykseni on:

Suomen Turistiauto Oy (ja tytäryhtiönsä Pääkaupunkiseudun Linjaliikenne Oy) menestyi kilpailutuksen alkuvuosina 1994 - 1999 hyvin. Se jätti epärealistisen halpoja tarjouksia, mutta koska sillä oli samalla tuottoisaa kilpailuttamatonta Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä, pärjäsi yritys silti hyvin. Henkilökunnalle annettiin parempia etuja kuin missään muussa YTV-alueen bussifirmassa.

STA:n onni kääntyi, kun myös Helsingin sisäinen bussiliikenne kilpailutettiin vuosituhannen vaihteen paikkeilla. Firma meni tappiolliseksi eikä se enää pärjännyt kilpailutuksissa. STA:n loppu uhkasi.

STA:n pelastamiseksi kaupunkiomistaja päätti yhdistää HKL-Bussiliikenteen ja STA:n HelB:ksi 1.1.2005 alkaen. Synergiaetujen ansiosta HelB:n piti nousta voitolliseksi eikä kukaan puhunut, että se jättäisi tahallaan tappiollisia tarjouksia. Suunnitelma meni kuitenkin mönkään. STA:n henkilökuntaedut periytyivät keskeisiltä osiltaan koko HelB:iin, jolloin koko HelB oli kilpailukyvytön. Tappiot olivat kovia ja toiminnan volyymi alkoi hiljalleen laskea. HelB:llä kuitenkin laskettiin, että toiminnan volyymi ei saa pienentyä paljoa, koska kiinteät kulut ovat sen verran suuret. Se jätti tappiollisia tarjouksia, jotta volyymi ei pienentyisi liikaa.

2008 HelB:n johdosta suurin osa vaihdettiin ja firmassa aloitettiin voimakas saneeraaminen. Tappiollisia tarjouksia ei enää jätetty, vaikka se tarkoittikin volyymin pienentämistä - myös kiinteitä kuluja karsittiin runsaasti. Tulos kääntyi hiljalleen parempaan suuntaan, mutta vanhat tappiolliset sopimukset jatkuivat vielä vuosia ja tappioiden kattamiseen annettujen lainojen korot heikensivät tulosta entisestään. Tappiollisten sopimusten päätyttyäkin näytti siltä, että lainojen korot pitävät tuloksen pysyvästi pakkasella.

Selitys tahallaan tappiolla tarjoamisesta ilmestyi kuvaan vasta jälkikäteen, oman tulkintani mukaan kasvojen pelastamiseksi. Olisikin ollut aivan hölmöä omistajan suunnalta käskeä tarjoamaan tappiolla, koska on selvää, että silloin joko Suomen kilpailuviranomaiset tai EU puhaltaa pelin poikki. Tosin näköjään EU:n suunnalta poikki puhaltaminen tulee niin myöhään, että se ehtii osua jo Koiviston Autoon, joka on täysin syytön näihin edellä mainittuihin kuvioihin.

Kaupunkiomistajan kannalta viimeinen niitti oli EU-komission päätös 2015 aloittaa tutkinta kielletyistä tuista. HelB teki edelleen tappiota ja komission tutkinnan vuoksi HelB:iä ei voitu enää lisärahoittaa, koska näytti mahdolliselta, ettei komissio hyväksyi aikaisempiakaan lainoja. HelB oli pakko myydä, jotta sen toiminta pystyi jatkumaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Suomen Turistiauto Oy (ja tytäryhtiönsä Pääkaupunkiseudun Linjaliikenne Oy) menestyi kilpailutuksen alkuvuosina 1994 - 1999 hyvin. Se jätti epärealistisen halpoja tarjouksia, mutta koska sillä oli samalla tuottoisaa kilpailuttamatonta Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä, pärjäsi yritys silti hyvin. Henkilökunnalle annettiin parempia etuja kuin missään muussa YTV-alueen bussifirmassa.


STA:n silloinen tj Urpo Vihervaara on edesmennyt, joten häneltä ei voida enää kysyä mikä oli hänen motiivinsa lähteä halpuutusralliin. Vai onko siitä säilynyt kirjallisia dokumentteja?

----------


## petteri

> Kaupunkiomistajan kannalta viimeinen niitti oli EU-komission päätös 2015 aloittaa tutkinta kielletyistä tuista. HelB teki edelleen tappiota ja komission tutkinnan vuoksi HelB:iä ei voitu enää lisärahoittaa, koska näytti mahdolliselta, ettei komissio hyväksyi aikaisempiakaan lainoja. HelB oli pakko myydä, jotta sen toiminta pystyi jatkumaan.


HelB kyllä myytiin, koska pelättiin että kaupungin olisi pakko ajaa se lainojen takaisinperinnällä konkurssiin. Mutta oli tuolla muukin syy kuin liiketoiminnan säilyminen. 

Kunnan ison konserniyhtiön konkurssi olisi näet ollut Helsingin kaupungin ja kaikkien Suomen kuntien rahoituksen kannalta kaamea tilanne, joka olisi johtanut rahoituksen hinnan nousuun ja rahan saatavuuden heikentymiseen kun iso kuntakonsernin yhtiö olisikin voinut mennä nurin. 

Kun Suomen kunnilla on yhteensä lainaa noin 20 miljardia jo 0,1% lainamarginaalin nousu olisi voinut maksaa kunnille noin 20 miljoonaa vuodessa eli 200 miljoonaa vuosikymmenessä ja olisivat rahoitusmarginaalit voineet pompsahtaa todella paljon enemmänkin. 

Helsingin kaupungin oli siis ihan pakko päästä eroon HelB:stä hinnalla millä hyvänsä kun HelB:n konkurssi kuntaomisteisena olisi maksanut julkiselle sektorille helposti ajan kuluessa satoja miljoonia luottokustannusten kallistumisena. Samasta syystä Helsingin kaupungin oli aikaisemmin pakko pitää HelB pystyssä.

Toki liiketoiminnan säilyminen oli myös tavoitteena, mutta siinä oli kuitenkin pienemmistä taloudellisia summista kysymys.

----------


## MB1

Minä olen viimeistään nyt täysin vakuuttunut, että helsingin kaupungin ja sen omistaman bussiyhtiön välinen rahaliikenne on ollut filunki hommaa ja vääristänyt kilpailua.
Tässä mielessä nobinan valitus ja eu-komission päätös ovat oikeita. Uskon, että eu-tuomioistuin ei tältä osin komission päätöstä tule muuttamaan ?
Mutta, arvelen, että eu-tuomioistuin tulee muuttamaan komission päätöstä KA:n osuudesta .

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Henkilökunnalle annettiin parempia etuja kuin missään muussa YTV-alueen bussifirmassa.
> 
> STA:n onni kääntyi, kun myös Helsingin sisäinen bussiliikenne kilpailutettiin vuosituhannen vaihteen paikkeilla. Firma meni tappiolliseksi eikä se enää pärjännyt kilpailutuksissa. STA:n loppu uhkasi.
> 
> STA:n pelastamiseksi kaupunkiomistaja päätti yhdistää HKL-Bussiliikenteen ja STA:n HelB:ksi 1.1.2005 alkaen. Synergiaetujen ansiosta HelB:n piti nousta voitolliseksi eikä kukaan puhunut, että se jättäisi tahallaan tappiollisia tarjouksia. Suunnitelma meni kuitenkin mönkään. STA:n henkilökuntaedut periytyivät keskeisiltä osiltaan koko HelB:iin, jolloin koko HelB oli kilpailukyvytön.


Mitkä olivat ne henkilökuntaedut jotka johtivat että ensin STA ja sitten koko HelB meni kuralle? Oliko niillä niin ratkaiseva rooli? Ymmärrän että HKL:n aikaan noudatettiin kunnallista TES:iä joka oli epäedullinen yksityisen puolen ja AKT:n solmimaan verrattuna mutta mitä STA noudatti, vai oliko sillä jokin palkitsemisjärejstelmä joka annettiin entisille HKL:läisille "laastariksi" kun vaihtui TES?

Voisiko näistä oppia jotain, esim jos raitioliikenne tai metroliikenne kilpailutetaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitkä olivat ne henkilökuntaedut jotka johtivat että ensin STA ja sitten koko HelB meni kuralle? Oliko niillä niin ratkaiseva rooli?


Minä en enää muista noita STA:n henkilöstöetuja, siitä on jo niin kauan aikaa.

Sopimusliikenne on matalakatteista hommaa ja silloin pienikin ero suurimmassa kustannuskompotentissa, joka kaikilla kilpailijoilla on alempi, käy turmiolliseksi. Siksi sanoisin, että tuolla oli ratkaiseva rooli siinä, että HelB ei ollut kilpailukykyinen.

Eri asia sitten on, miksi HelB jätti tappiollisia tarjouksia vuoteen 2008 asti.

----------


## tkp

STA:lla oli päällekkäin kolmea työehtosopimusta, Pitäjänmäen varikolla (käytännössä Pääkaupunkilinjat, PKL) noudatettin AKT:n sopimusta. STA:lla itsessään oli kahta eri sopimusta, jota noudatettiin sen mukaan koska kuljettaja oli tullut taloon. Osalla oli pekkaset päivittäisen työajan lyhentämisen sijaan. Ruuhkavuoroissa maksettiin siirtymät takasin varikolle. Lisäksi "vanhoilla" kuljettajilla sopimuksessa oli vielä erikseen määritelty kellonajat milloin aamunvuoron pitää viimeistään päättyä ja vastaavsti iltavuoro saa aikaisintaan alkaa. Nämä nyt muistuu ensimmäisenä mieleen.

Varmaan myös kalustohankinnat (käytännössä pelkkää Ikarusta) vaikuttivat tulokseen. Vaikka olivat varmaan halpoja hankkia niin voinee sanoa että niiden ylläpito muistutti painajaista ja aiheutti kustannuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos ei HelBille olisi maksettu tukiaisia, ja jos vastaavasti kilpailusopimukset HSL:lle olisivat olleet kautta linjan kalliimmat, niin olisiko bussiliikenne silloin enää halvempaa tuottaa, esim kehäykkösen sisäpuolella, kuin raitioliikenne? Raitioliikennettähän on arvosteltu kalliimmaksi kuin bussiliikennettä. Ja onnistuuko vastaava vertailu metron kanssa?

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

HS: HSL varautuu pahimpaan: Jos Helsingin Bussiliikenne kaatuu, kaduilta katoaa 300 bussia

Jutun mukaan HSL sekä keskustelee HelB:n kanssa tilanteessa että varautuu skenaarioon, jossa HelB ei voi jatkaa liikennöintiä. HSL:n Ilmari Mäkinen kuitenkin rauhoittelee: "En usko, että mitään hirveän nopeasti tapahtuu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Uutinen näkyy myös maksumuurittoman IS:n (Taloussanomat) sivuilla: https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006163106.html - ainakin jonkin laajuisena.

----------


## mv

> Uutinen näkyy myös maksumuurittoman IS:n (Taloussanomat) sivuilla: https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006163106.html - ainakin jonkin laajuisena.


Hesarin timantittomien (siis muut kuin ne missä lukee "Tilaajille") juttujen jakolinkin saa kätevimmin jutun alun Twitter-napin takaa. Tuon jutun jakolinkki tässä.

----------


## Etika

Olisin ihmeissäni, jos nykyistä HelB:iä ei velvotettaisi maksamaan tukia takaisin.

Peruste miksi näin on EU-tuomioistuimen tulkinta siitä, milloin takaisinmaksuvelvollisuus siirtyy laitonta tukea saaneen liiketoiminnan ostajalle. Tiivistetysti, mikäli ostohinta on ollut normaali markkinahinta, takaisinmaksuvelvollisuus ei siirry, koska ostaja ei hyötynyt tuesta. Mutta jos ostohinta on ollut markkinhintaa alempi, ostaja lähtökohtaisesti on yhä hyötynyt tuesta, koska on saanut omaisuutta vähemmällä kuin olisi saanut ilman aikaisempaa tukea. Ja tässä markkinahinta on siis verrattuna vastaavaan yritykseen, joka ei ole saanut tukea.

Minusta tässä on todella vaikea argumentoida, että KA olisi maksanut täten tarkoitetun markkinahinnan. Sekä liiketulokseen että tasearvoon nähden kauppahinta on hyvin alhainen. Ja muiden tarjoajien poissaolo vielä korostaa tätä. Vaikuttaa siis selvältä, että merkittävä syy miksi KA on maksanut niin vähän ostetusta liiketoiminnastaon ollut käynnissä ollut valtiontukitutkinta. Tämän johdosta KA on hyötynyt ostohinnassa tuen olemassaolosta, josta seuraa takaisinmaksuvelvoitteen siirtyminen.

Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että koko summaa pitäisi periä takaisin nykyiseltä omistajalta. Takaisinperinnän kohdistus on kansallisen viranomaisen tehtävä, joka joutuu arvioimaan kuinka suuri osuus laittoman tuen edusta on siirtynyt kaupan mukana. Tosin Komissio voi puolestaan riitauttaa tämän arvion, erityisesti jos koko summaa ei saada perittyä yhteensä takaisin. Komissio todennäkäöisesti (tämä varmistuu kunhan varsinainen päätös on saatavilla) ei todennut mitään siitä kuinka suuri osuus tuen takaisinperinnästä pitäisi tulla KA:lta, ainoastaan sen, että se on yksi hyötyneistä tahoista, joka pitää myös sisällyttää takasinperintään.

----------


## Melamies

> HS: HSL varautuu pahimpaan: Jos Helsingin Bussiliikenne kaatuu, kaduilta katoaa 300 bussia
> 
> Jutun mukaan HSL sekä keskustelee HelB:n kanssa tilanteessa että varautuu skenaarioon, jossa HelB ei voi jatkaa liikennöintiä. HSL:n Ilmari Mäkinen kuitenkin rauhoittelee: "En usko, että mitään hirveän nopeasti tapahtuu.


Epätarkka uutisointi jatkuu. Tuntuu kun kaupan osapuolet eivät itsekään ole varmoja mitä tuli myydyksi ja mitä ostetuksi.  "Koiviston Auto hoitaa noin 25 prosenttia Helsingin seudun bussiliikenteestä." Jos tämä on myös EU-komission käsitys, niin perintä tuskin rajoittuu HelBiin, vaan tulee koskemaan koko KA-yhtymää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta tässä on todella vaikea argumentoida, että KA olisi maksanut täten tarkoitetun markkinahinnan. Sekä liiketulokseen että tasearvoon nähden kauppahinta on hyvin alhainen. Ja muiden tarjoajien poissaolo vielä korostaa tätä. Vaikuttaa siis selvältä, että merkittävä syy miksi KA on maksanut niin vähän ostetusta liiketoiminnastaon ollut käynnissä ollut valtiontukitutkinta. Tämän johdosta KA on hyötynyt ostohinnassa tuen olemassaolosta, josta seuraa takaisinmaksuvelvoitteen siirtyminen.


Löytyyköhän markkinahinnasta määritelmää oikeuskäytännöstä? Itse esitin tässä ketjussa aikaisemmin samansuuntaisia argumentteja kuin sinä, mutta petterin huomio siitä että HelB kuitenkin myytiin aidoilla markkinoilla pitää myös paikkaansa. KA oli ainoa joka suostui ylipäätään ostamaan.

Valtiontukitutkinta selvästikin vaikutti kauppahintaan, jolloin tutkinta vaikuttikin tarkoitustaan vastaan. Ilman pelkoa tukien takaisinperimisestä ostajalta HelB:n liiketoiminnasta olisi varmaankin saatu hinta, jolla olisi voitu kattaa takaisinperintä kokonaan tai lähes kokonaan. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että markkinahintaisuuden ahdas tulkinta johtaa siihen, ettei kukaan enää uskalla ostaa omaisuutta tai liiketoimintaa tukia saaneelta yritykseltä.

----------


## aki

> Mitenköhän muuten HSL suhtautuu HelB:iin tulevissa kilpailutuksissa, jos näin iso juttu on vielä open case ?


Tätä minäkin olen miettinyt. Vuoden 2020 lopussa päättyvät Helbin sopimukset linjoilla 14, 17, 18, 23, 24, 37, 39, 39B, 40, 41, 42, 43. Kahden vuoden optio mahdollisuus taitaa olla linjoilla 14, 17, 18, 23 ja 24. HSL tuskin kuitenkaan myöntäisi optiovuosia jos riskinä on toiminnan äkillinen päättyminen. Linjojen 75 ja 77 sopimus puolestaan päättyy Elokuussa 2021. Jos tilanne jatkuu pitkään epäselvänä ja on riski toiminnan nopeasta alasajosta, niin onko HSL:llä mahdollisuus sulkea Helb pois tulevista kilpailutuksista? Jos Helb ei enää voisi osallistua tuleviin kilpailutuksiin, niin tällöin suurin osa sen Helsingin sisäisestä liikenteestä päättyisi Joulukuussa 2020. Kun linjat 75 ja 77 päättyvät Elokuussa 2021 niin jäljelle jäisi Helsingin sisäiset linjat 63, 69 ja 70. Espoon sisäiset 111, 113, 114. Vantaan sisäiset 433, 434, 443, 445 ja 571 sekä seutuliikennettä joista merkittävimmät ovat runkolinjat 550 ja 560.

Jos Helb on jatkossa ulkona HSL:n kilpailutuksista, niin silloin isoja pelureita on kisaamassa enää kaksi, Nobina ja Pohjolan liikenne. Toki myös Savonlinja voisi olla jatkossa todellinen haastaja näiden kahden suuren lisäksi kun on taas palannut HSL-alueelle.

----------


## Etika

> Löytyyköhän markkinahinnasta määritelmää oikeuskäytännöstä? Itse esitin tässä ketjussa aikaisemmin samansuuntaisia argumentteja kuin sinä, mutta petterin huomio siitä että HelB kuitenkin myytiin aidoilla markkinoilla pitää myös paikkaansa. KA oli ainoa joka suostui ylipäätään ostamaan.


En pikaisesti löytänyt mitään yksiselitteistä, ainoastaan yleisiä viittauksia oikeudelta itseltään oman käytäntönsä periaatteisiin. Todennäköisesti Komission päätöksessä on avattu sitäkin asiaa, koska maksujen kohdistaminen perustuu siihen. Jos se vain saisivat sen tehtyä...




> Valtiontukitutkinta selvästikin vaikutti kauppahintaan, jolloin tutkinta vaikuttikin tarkoitustaan vastaan. Ilman pelkoa tukien takaisinperimisestä ostajalta HelB:n liiketoiminnasta olisi varmaankin saatu hinta, jolla olisi voitu kattaa takaisinperintä kokonaan tai lähes kokonaan. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että markkinahintaisuuden ahdas tulkinta johtaa siihen, ettei kukaan enää uskalla ostaa omaisuutta tai liiketoimintaa tukia saaneelta yritykseltä.


Se, että kukaan ei uskalla ostaa omaisuutta tai liiketoimintaa tukia saaneelta yritykseltä, ei Komission ja valtiontuen kieltävän EU-sopimuksen näkökulmasta ole välttämättä negatiivinen asia. EU-oikeuden näkökulmasta valtiontuet ovat lähtökohtaisesti kiellettyjä ja joissain poikkeustapauksissa voidaan sallia. Se, että tuen vastaanottamisesta on negatiivisia vaikutuksia yritykselle ei ole tästä näkökulmasta huono asia, sillä lähtökohta on, että sillä ei ainakaan saa olla kilpailua vääristävää tukevaa vaikutusta. Sen sijaan tukien vastaanottamisen tekeminen haitalliseksi asiaksi toimii näiden valtiontukia rajoittavien tavoitteiden mukaisesti.

Takaisinperinnän tarkoituksenahan ei ole olla rankaisu tai rahojen takaisin saaminen täysimittaisesti. Se on kilpailutilanteen korjaaminen sekä sen varmistaminen, että laittomasta tuesta ei koskaan seuraa tilannetta, jossa tuen saaja tai joku kolmas taho olisi hyötynyt siitä. Näiden periaatteiden takia takaisinmaksuvelvollisuus seuraa erittäin helposti liiketoiminnan mukana tällaisessa tilanteessa. Ja EU-oikeus on aika pitkälti todennut, että takaisinperinnässä on lähes kaikissa tilanteissa kaksi vaihtoehtoista lopputulosta: Tuki saadaan kokonaisuudessaan takaisin tai tuensaaja on konkurssissa. Yleinen kilpailuneutraalisuus on niin tärkeä periaate EU-oikeudessa, että tuensaajan intressit ovat hyvin heikossa asemassa siihen nähden - sen ajaminen konkurssiin on täysin hyväksytty vaihtoehto täydelliselle takaisinperinnälle. 

Suomessa on ollut aika heikkoa ymmärrystä välillä siitä kuinka vahva valtiontukisääntely EU:ssa on ja kuinka heikko tuensaajan oikeudellinen asema on takaisinperintätilanteessa. En usko olevan sattumaa, että ainoa tarjous tuli täysin suomalaiselta yhtiöltä, joka ei ole osa mitään eurooppalaista isompaa konsernia. Mikään toimija, joka on ollut tekemisissä EU:n valtiotukiratkaisuissa ei varmaan mistään hinnasta halunnut koskea HelBin kaltaiseen tilanteeseen juuri tämän takia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Se, että kukaan ei uskalla ostaa omaisuutta tai liiketoimintaa tukia saaneelta yritykseltä, ei Komission ja valtiontuen kieltävän EU-sopimuksen näkökulmasta ole välttämättä negatiivinen asia.


Tosiasiallisesti se toimii silloin rangaistuksena, jota takaisinperinnän ei ole tarkoitus olla. Rangaistuksena se on erityisen huono, koska se estää omaisuuden tai liiketoiminnan realisoinnin ja aiheuttaa hyvinvointitappiota. Koko EU-alueen kansantalouksien kannalta parempi olisi, että takaisinmaksutilanteessa likvidointi nimenomaan olisi tehokasta ja laittomista tuista mahdollisimman iso osa saataisiin perittyä takaisin. Jos laittomista valtiontuista halutaan rangaista, niin parempi olisi määritellä asiasta suoraan rangaistus ja laittoman valtiontuen tapauksessa rangaistus voisi kohdistua tuen antajaan.

EU:n periaatteet valtiontukien perimisestä takaisin ja kielto myydä omaisuutta alle markkinahinnan ovat mielestäni hyvät, mutta nähtävästi myyntihinnan markkinaehtoisuutta tarkastellaan minun makuuni liian ankarasti. Likvidointitapauksissa on kuitenkin ihan tyypillistä, että hinnat ovat alempia kuin ostaessa sellaiselta ostajalta, jonka ei ole pakko myydä. Minusta on myös väärin, että alle markkinahinnan omaisuutta tai liiketoimintaa ostaneilta voidaan periä valtiontukia takaisin enemmän kuin mikä heidän saamansa hyöty on ollut.

Mutta periaatteet ovat nyt mitä ovat ja niiden mukaan mennään tässä tapauksessa.

----------


## petteri

> Suomessa on ollut aika heikkoa ymmärrystä välillä siitä kuinka vahva valtiontukisääntely EU:ssa on ja kuinka heikko tuensaajan oikeudellinen asema on takaisinperintätilanteessa. En usko olevan sattumaa, että ainoa tarjous tuli täysin suomalaiselta yhtiöltä, joka ei ole osa mitään eurooppalaista isompaa konsernia. Mikään toimija, joka on ollut tekemisissä EU:n valtiotukiratkaisuissa ei varmaan mistään hinnasta halunnut koskea HelBin kaltaiseen tilanteeseen juuri tämän takia.


Isot firmat eivät ehkä myöskään olleet yhtä luovia ratkaisuissa. Kyllähän Koiviston Auto pystyi HelB:n ostamaan käytännössä lähes ilman riskiä. 

Käteiskauppahintahan oli ehkä vain kaksi milliä, vastuita toki tuli 22 milliä sen lisäksi(11 milliä kalustolainoja, 1 milli leasingvastuita ja 8 milliä palkkavastuita) . Yhteensä 24 millin kokonaiskauppahinta oli ilmeisesti hiukan alle kaluston arvon. 

Jos KA lainasi tuon  noin 2 milliä Viikin linjalle vaikka normilainana tai jopa limiittinä sen sai kai maksettua takaisin hyvin nopeasti luokkaa puolessa vuodessa tai vuodessa, jolloin päästiin siihen että Koiviston Auto sai ehkä ostettua HelB:n käytännössä melkein vain näyttämällä kahta milliä kaupantekohetkellä.

Matala kauppahinta toki johtui toisaalta uhasta, että komissio perisi tukia takaisin ja toisaalta siitä että HelB oli aikaisemmin ollut erittäin kannattamaton. 

Toki Koiviston Auto oli myös ainoa firma joka suostui millään ehdoilla ostamaan HelB:n ja Helsingin kaupungin oli ihan pakko päästä HelB:stä eroon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tilanne jatkuu pitkään epäselvänä ja on riski toiminnan nopeasta alasajosta, niin onko HSL:llä mahdollisuus sulkea Helb pois tulevista kilpailutuksista?


Jos riski HelB:n toiminnan alasajolle säilyy, niin sitten KA-konsernin kannattaa alkaa tarjota HSL-liikennettä jonkun muun tytäryhtiön nimissä.

----------


## petteri

> Jos riski HelB:n toiminnan alasajolle säilyy, niin sitten KA-konsernin kannattaa alkaa tarjota HSL-liikennettä jonkun muun tytäryhtiön nimissä.


Ruskeasuon varikkosopimus tuossa kriittinen tekijä. Jos KA saisi sen siirrettyä tytäryhtiölle, koko toiminnan voisi siirtää toiseen tytäryhtiöön jos komission päätös saa toimeenpanon keskeytyksen oikeudesta  ja eurotuomioistuimen päätöksen tulo kestää. Hyvä varikkosoppari on kriittinen resurssi, jota ilman bussifirman on vaikea toimia kannattavasti.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Koiviston autohan osti aikanaan Oy Liikenne Ab:n puoliksi Vantaan liikenteen kanssa. Käytännössä alasajoi koko firman muutamassa vuodessa. Samoin kävi keravalaiselle Lähilinjat Oy:lle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Epätarkka uutisointi jatkuu.


Ja jatkuu entistä räikeämpänä. Tämän päivän Hesarin pääkirjoituksessa sanotaan moneen kertaan, että 54,2 miljoonaa ollaan perimässä HelB:n omistajalta (jutun mukaan Koiviston Auto, todellisuudessa Metsäpietilä Oy) eikä HelB:ltä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Saattaa johtua yrityksen (KA) historiasta, että konserni tunnetaan nimenomaan Koiviston Auto -konsernina eikä Metsäpietilänä. Jopa yritys itse kunnioittaa tätä periaatetta www.koivistonauto.fi -osoitteessa kertoen olevansa nimenomaan Koiviston Auto -konserni. Sivustolta löytyy toki konsernikaavio, joka on siis *tämä*. Kaaviossa näkyy emoyhtiö Metsäpietilä Oy omalla paikallaan, mutta muuten siitä ei tehdä kovin isoa numeroa.

----------


## Etika

> Ruskeasuon varikkosopimus tuossa kriittinen tekijä. Jos KA saisi sen siirrettyä tytäryhtiölle, koko toiminnan voisi siirtää toiseen tytäryhtiöön jos komission päätös saa toimeenpanon keskeytyksen oikeudesta  ja eurotuomioistuimen päätöksen tulo kestää. Hyvä varikkosoppari on kriittinen resurssi, jota ilman bussifirman on vaikea toimia kannattavasti.


Paitsi että tuo on tukisäännösten tarkoittamaa takaisinperinnän kiertämistä, jolloin se laittaisi myös tuon toisen tytäryhtiön takaisinperinnän kohteeksi koko omaisuudeltaan. Erityisesti silloin, kun omaisuutta tai toimintaa siirretään saman omistajan eri yhtiöiden välillä tuo takaisinperintä seuraa liki automaattisesti sen uudelle toimijalle. Jopa saman liikenteen tarjonnan siirtäminen toiseen tytäryhtiöön, joka toimii ihan eri kalustolla aiheuttaa hyvin suurella todennäköisyydelle takaisinperinnän laajenemisen myös tähän toiseen yhtiöön.

Takaisinperintäartiklat ovat tarkoituksella laajoja siten, että erityisesti saman konsernin sisäisillä siirroilla niistä ei pääse pakoon.

----------


## Melamies

> Paitsi että tuo on tukisäännösten tarkoittamaa takaisinperinnän kiertämistä, jolloin se laittaisi myös tuon toisen tytäryhtiön takaisinperinnän kohteeksi koko omaisuudeltaan. Erityisesti silloin, kun omaisuutta tai toimintaa siirretään saman omistajan eri yhtiöiden välillä tuo takaisinperintä seuraa liki automaattisesti sen uudelle toimijalle. Jopa saman liikenteen tarjonnan siirtäminen toiseen tytäryhtiöön, joka toimii ihan eri kalustolla aiheuttaa hyvin suurella todennäköisyydelle takaisinperinnän laajenemisen myös tähän toiseen yhtiöön.
> 
> Takaisinperintäartiklat ovat tarkoituksella laajoja siten, että erityisesti saman konsernin sisäisillä siirroilla niistä ei pääse pakoon.


Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että maksumies on viime kädessä Metsäpietilä Oy?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Pientä täysin epäjuridista moralistista ajatelmaa:

Jos moinen 54 MEUR takaisinperintä tehdään, niin kenelle ne miljoonat oikeastaan pitäisi palauttaa, jotta ne menisivät takaisin maksumiehiksi laittomasti joutuneille tahoille?

Sillä todellisuudessahan helsinkiläiset kuntaverojen maksajat ovat aikoinaan rahoittaneet nämä HKL/HelB-tuet omien hallintoviranomaistensa EU-säännösten vastaisten päätösten vuoksi (joskaan niin tarkkaan en koko prosessin yksityiskohtia tiedä, että ovatko laittomiin tukiin aikoinaan syyllisiä olleet kaupungin ammattivirkamiehet, lautakunnat/HKL-johtokunnat, kaupunginhallitus, kaupunginvaltuusto, pormestari tai vaikkapa kaikki nämä tahot yhteisvastuullisesti, kun silloin toimittiin ns. "maan poliittisen tavan mukaisten perinteisten kaupunginhallinnon toimintatapojen mukaisesti"?).

 Koska ainakin näin maallikon oikeudenmukaisuuskäsityksen kannalta on aivan väärin, että Koiviston Auto tuollaisia summia nyt määrätään maksamaan, sillä eihän ko. yhtymän johto ole aikoinaan ollut missään päätösvaltaisessa asemassa estämään muinaisia HelB-rahoituksen laittomuuksia.

Ja jos Koiviston Auto tällaisen uskomattoman 54 MEUR kalabaliikin vuoksi joutuu ajautumaan konkurssiin ja lakkauttamaan kaikki Suomen liiketoimintonsa, niin melko syvälliset jäähyväiset voidaan sanoa likimain koko suomalaiselle linja-autoliikenteelle Koiviston huomattavan suurten lähi- ja kaukoliikennöintien vuoksi.

----------


## Etika

> Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että maksumies on viime kädessä Metsäpietilä Oy?


Tuskin tässä tilanteessa, koska HelBin toiminta tällä hetkellä kokonaisuudessaan uudessa Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:ssä. Eli sen korvausvastuu rajoittuu sinne. Tästä on nimenomaan oikeuskäytäntöä, että korvausvastuu ei siirry konsernin muihin osiin vaan pysyy vain tytäryhtiön sisällä. Eli tällä hetkellä pahimmillaankin tilanne olisi, että Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy pitäisi likvidoida, mutta korvausvastuu ei siirtyisi muualle konsernissa.

Mutta jos omaisuutta, toimintaa tai sopimuksia lähdetään sirtäämään pois HelBistä, silloin se maksuvelvollisuus leviää näiden mukana. Eli ihan vihoviimeinen asia mitä Koiviston Auton kannattaa tehdä on siirtää varikkosopimuksia tai toimintaa muuhun tytäryhtiöön. Muuten se uusikin yhtiö tulisi (koko omaisuudellaan) vastuulliseksi tukien takaisinmaksamisesta.

----------


## aki

> Mutta jos omaisuutta, toimintaa tai sopimuksia lähdetään sirtäämään pois HelBistä, silloin se maksuvelvollisuus leviää näiden mukana. Eli ihan vihoviimeinen asia mitä Koiviston Auton kannattaa tehdä on siirtää varikkosopimuksia tai toimintaa muuhun tytäryhtiöön. Muuten se uusikin yhtiö tulisi (koko omaisuudellaan) vastuulliseksi tukien takaisinmaksamisesta.


Helbistähän on etenkin viime vuoden aikana siirretty runsaasti kalustoa konsernin muihin yhtiöihin. Jyväskylään autot 701, 702, 912, 913, 916-919 ja 1113-1116. Rovaniemelle autot 816-819, 914, 915 ja 1011-1013. Ouluun autot 1126-1130. Lahteen autot 1125, 1203 ja 1204 ja Kuopioon autot 1014 ja 1015. Onko tällaisella konsernin sisäisellä kalustonsiirrolla merkitystä tukien takaisinperinnän kannalta?

----------


## Etika

> Helbistähän on etenkin viime vuoden aikana siirretty runsaasti kalustoa konsernin muihin yhtiöihin. Jyväskylään autot 701, 702, 912, 913, 916-919 ja 1113-1116. Rovaniemelle autot 816-819, 914, 915 ja 1011-1013. Ouluun autot 1126-1130. Lahteen autot 1125, 1203 ja 1204 ja Kuopioon autot 1014 ja 1015. Onko tällaisella konsernin sisäisellä kalustonsiirrolla merkitystä tukien takaisinperinnän kannalta?


Alkaa mennä sellaiseksi rajanvedoksi, että vaikea sanoa. Jos kyse on normaalista liiketoimintaperustein tehdyistä autojen siirroista, niin tuskin - oletettavasti HelB on myös saanut tai hankkinut vastaavasti autoja. Jos taas katsotaan, että ne ovat siirtyneet alihinnalla, niin sen perusteella voi siirytä jotain korvausvelvollisuutta. Mutta ollaan tosiaan niin rajatapauksissa, että pitäisi tietää paljon enemmän kuin mitä julkisissa tiedoissa on saatavilla, että tuollasita pystyisi arvioimaan.

----------


## tkp

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006171125.html

Maksetut tukieurot jäämässä kaupungin kontolle.

----------


## msorri

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006171125.html
> 
> Maksetut tukieurot jäämässä kaupungin kontolle.


1. Kaupunki maksaa laittomia tukia.

2. Laittomat tuet paljastuvat.

3. Kaupunki maksaa itselleen takaisin itse antamansa laittomat tuet.

Meniköhän nyt ihan miten piti?

----------


## kuukanko

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006171125.html
> 
> Maksetut tukieurot jäämässä kaupungin kontolle.


Uutisen pihvi tässä: _Kaupassa on sovittu, että jos on mahdollisuus takaisinperinnästä, Helsingin kaupungin omistama myyjäyhtiö vastaa kustannuksista, Norrlin sanoo._

Nyt on ilmeistä, että myyjäyhtiöllä ei ole varaa maksaa koko takaisinperintäsummaa, joten se ei voi hoitaa tuota velvoitetta. Silloin ei auta, vaikka myyjä ja ostaja olisivat sopineet mitä, koska lainsäädäntö menee sopimuksen edelle.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Uutisen pihvi tässä: _Kaupassa on sovittu, että jos on mahdollisuus takaisinperinnästä, Helsingin kaupungin omistama myyjäyhtiö vastaa kustannuksista, Norrlin sanoo._
> 
> Nyt on ilmeistä, että myyjäyhtiöllä ei ole varaa maksaa koko takaisinperintäsummaa, joten se ei voi hoitaa tuota velvoitetta. Silloin ei auta, vaikka myyjä ja ostaja olisivat sopineet mitä, koska lainsäädäntö menee sopimuksen edelle.


Onko ilmeistä? Ainakin jotain varallisuutta myyjäyhtiössä eli Helsingin kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy (Y-tunnus 0114452-4) lienee, kun tulostakin on tehty 2,5 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa sekä 2017 että 2018. Lisäksi yhtiö kun lienee kaupungin 100 % omistama, nin jotain takauksiakin saattaa olla, ties vaikka juuri tuota kauppaehtoa turvaamaan...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1. Kaupunki maksaa laittomia tukia.
> 
> 2. Laittomat tuet paljastuvat.
> 
> 3. Kaupunki maksaa itselleen takaisin itse antamansa laittomat tuet.
> 
> Meniköhän nyt ihan miten piti?


Ei, vaan kaupunki maksaa EU:lle sakkoja

t. Rainer

----------


## Akizz

> Ei, vaan kaupunki maksaa EU:lle sakkoja
> 
> t. Rainer


Eihän nuo ~54 miljoonaa euroa mitään sakkoja ole..?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko ilmeistä? Ainakin jotain varallisuutta myyjäyhtiössä eli Helsingin kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy (Y-tunnus 0114452-4) lienee, kun tulostakin on tehty 2,5 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa sekä 2017 että 2018. Lisäksi yhtiö kun lienee kaupungin 100 % omistama, nin jotain takauksiakin saattaa olla, ties vaikka juuri tuota kauppaehtoa turvaamaan...


Olettaisin, että nuo vuoden 2017 ja 2018 tulokset tulevat lisäkauppahinnasta, jota ostaja maksaa vuosittain vuoteen 2020 asti.

Helsingin kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy sai kaupanteon yhteydessä käteiskauppahintana 10 miljoonaa euroa. Lisäksi yhtiölle jäi kaupantekohetkellä olevat lyhytaikaiset saamiset ja käteisvarat, paitsi kuljettajien käteiskassat. Ottaen huomioon yhtiön taloudellinen tilanne myyntihetkellä nämä oletettavasti ovat pieniä. Lähellekään 54 miljoonaa ei siis ole kasassa.

Jos kaupunki nyt antaisi lisärahaa tuota takaisinperintää varten, niin sehän olisi ihan yhtä laitonta tukea kuin takaisinperittäväkin.

----------


## msorri

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006172102.html

Nähtävästi myös jokin muu on tajunnut että takaisinperintä itseltä itselle ei ole kovinkaan toimiva ratkaisu.

----------


## aki

> Luulenpa, että tässä jutussa nähdään vielä käänteitä suuntaan jos toiseen. Toivottavasti saadaan ratkaisu ripeästi ja oikeudenmukaisesti.


Helsinki ei tyydy EU-komission miljoonamätkyihin - aikoo kannella poikkeuksellisesta bussikiistasta "tulee pitkä prosessi" https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10957143. 

Sekä Helsingin kaupunki että Koiviston auto kertovat nostavansa kanteen EU-komission vaatiman miljoonakorvauksen kumoamiseksi. 

Helsingin kaupungin lakimiehen Jenni Ropen mukaan kyseessä on kaupungin näkökulmasta ainutlaatuinen tapaus. Rope arvioi, että prosessi voi olla pitkä ja kestää yhdestä kolmeen vuotta.

-Tarkkaa tietoa siitä, milloin tämä asia lopullisesti saadaan päätökseen EU:n tuomioistuimessa, ei ole.

----------


## Etika

Komission päätös on vihdoin myös julkaistu yleisölle. Päätös suomeksi ja englanniksi. Vaikka suomenkielinen dokumentti onkin virallinen, se on suora ja kankea käännös englanninkielisestä versiosta, joten jos vain kieli sujuu riittävästi, kannattaa lukea mielummin englanninkielistä.

Silmäilyn perusteella on kyllä todella hankala odottaa Helsingin kaupungin ja Koiviston auton valitukselle menestymisen perusteita elleivät onnistu nostamaan esiin joitain uusia asioita. Sen verran tehokkaasti tuossa päätöksessä on revitty nostetut vasta-argumentit riekaleiksi. Lainat, joista on kyse, on annettu HelBille ja STA:lle käytännössä samoilla ehdoilla, joilla kaupunki sai - vaikka nämä toimijat ovat olleet todella huonossa taloudellisessa kunnossa. Edes hyvässä tilanteessa oleva bussifirma ei olisi saanut lainaa niillä ehdoilla, joilla lainat on annettu.

Perinnän siirtymisestä ostajalle, Komissio toteaa ja perustelee, että vanhan ja uuden HelB:n välillä on selkeä toiminnallinen jatkumo ja että kauppahinta ei vastaa avoimilla markkinoilla saatavaa hintaa. Ja päällepäätteeksi myyntiprosessi ja -ajankohta viittaavat siihen, että myyntiprosessi on toteutettu nimenomaan takaisinperinnän välttämiseksi. Mikä tahansa noista asioista yksinäänkin jo perustelisi takaisinperinnän siirtymisen ostajalle, mutta nyt perusteita on kolme.

Lopulta, Komissiolla on aika suorasanainen varoitus takaisinperinnän korvaamisen toteuttamisesta myyntisopimuksen mukaan:




> (269) The Commission observes that the provisions in the old HelB sales agreement and
> escrow account agreement which fully indemnify the new HelB from any State aid
> recovery claims (recital (46)) fall outside of the scope of the Opening Decision, and,
> thus, were not assessed by the Commission in the present decision. However, the
> Commission recalls that it is settled case-law that such clauses may be qualified as
> separate State aid measures per se, and the exercise of similar indemnity clauses may
> be qualified as a circumvention of the recovery of unlawful and incompatible State
> aid.
> (270) Therefore, the Commission wishes to emphasize, that in case these full indemnity
> ...

----------


## kuukanko

> Komissiolla on aika suorasanainen varoitus takaisinperinnän korvaamisen toteuttamisesta myyntisopimuksen mukaan:


Uusi valtiontukitutkinta veisi oletettavasti taas vuosia (ellei komissiolla ole sitten nopeampaa käsittelyä tällaisia tapauksia varten), joten jos korvaaminen myyntisopimuksen mukaisesti toteutetaan, voi mennä vielä pitkään ennen kuin HelB lopulta joutuu takaisinperinnän kohteeksi. Jos Koiviston Auto -konserni osaa nyt pelata korttinsa oikein, alkaa se tarjota HSL-liikennettä eri tytäryhtiön nimissä ja järjestelee sen toiminnan niin, ettei sitä voida tulkita HelB:n taloudelliseksi seuraajaksi. Silloin KA-konserni säilyttäisi jalansijansa HSL-liikenteessä vaikka HelB kaatuisikin.

Kaiken kaikkiaan komission työ näyttää huolelliselta ja on vaikea nähdä, että valituksilla siitä olisi menestymisen mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Etika

Huomasin sattumalta, että EU-tuomioistuin on 13.3. antanut välipäätöksen takaisinperinnän lykkäämisestä (kaksi eri juttua, koska toisessa on HelBin ja toisessa kaupungin vaateesta kyse: http://curia.europa.eu/juris/documen...=1&cid=2787189 ja http://curia.europa.eu/juris/documen...=1&cid=2787189).

Tuomioistuin on noissa ratkaisuissa kumonnut alkuperäisen toimeenpanon keskeyttämisen. En ole ihan varma lähteekö päätöksen toteuttamisen aikaraja nollista vai siitä, mihin se jäi keskeytyspäätöksen tullessa. Mutta tämä tarkoittaa, että komission ratkaisun toimeenpanoon, eli tukien perimiseen takaisin, on enintään neljä kuukautta aikaa vaikka lopullinen ratkaisu itse valituksesta ei tulisi sitä ennen. Ja todennäköisesti se ei tule siinä ajassa tuomioistuimen käsittelyajat huomioon ottaen - ainakaan kantajan hyväksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Huomasin sattumalta, että EU-tuomioistuin on 13.3. antanut välipäätöksen takaisinperinnän lykkäämisestä (kaksi eri juttua, koska toisessa on HelBin ja toisessa kaupungin vaateesta kyse:


Kiitos näiden laittamisesta! Nyt alkaa siis kohtalon hetket lähestyä.

Laittamasi linkit olivat molemmat kaupungin vaadetta koskevaan juttuun. Tässä linkki HelB:n tapaukseen: http://curia.europa.eu/juris/documen...=1&cid=5642234

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hyvin arkipäiväinen kysymys, mutta varmaan yksi jos toinenkin on tätä pohtinut: Onko toimivaltaisella viranomaisella, joka (bussi)liikenteen tarjouskilpailuja järjestää, edes oikeutta sulkea pois sellaista tarjoajaa, jolla on huomattava todennäköisyys joutua esimerkiksi vararikkoon? Jos HelB:n kohtalonhetki todellakin koittaa keväällä 2020, niin esimerkiksi tarjouskilpailun 50 / 2020 liikennettä alkaa kaikella todennäköisyydellä hoitaa joskus (näillä näkymin syksyllä 2021) joku muu? 

Miten tämä asia on huomioitu äskenmainitusta seuraavan eli tarjouskilpailun 51(b) suhteen? Voiko HelB edes teoriassa voittaa 51b:stä kohteita? Päivitettiinkö ehtoja siinä vaiheessa, kun 51 keskeytettiin ja 51b päätettiin julkaista?

----------


## pehkonen

> Hyvin arkipäiväinen kysymys, mutta varmaan yksi jos toinenkin on tätä pohtinut: Onko toimivaltaisella viranomaisella, joka (bussi)liikenteen tarjouskilpailuja järjestää, edes oikeutta sulkea pois sellaista tarjoajaa, jolla on huomattava todennäköisyys joutua esimerkiksi vararikkoon? Jos HelB:n kohtalonhetki todellakin koittaa keväällä 2020, niin esimerkiksi tarjouskilpailun 50 / 2020 liikennettä alkaa kaikella todennäköisyydellä hoitaa joskus (näillä näkymin syksyllä 2021) joku muu? 
> 
> Miten tämä asia on huomioitu äskenmainitusta seuraavan eli tarjouskilpailun 51(b) suhteen? Voiko HelB edes teoriassa voittaa 51b:stä kohteita? Päivitettiinkö ehtoja siinä vaiheessa, kun 51 keskeytettiin ja 51b päätettiin julkaista?


Tarjouskilpailuja järjestettäessä tulee ottaa huomioon Hankintalaki (1397/2016) https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2016/20161397  ja sen näkökulmia löytyy täältä Julkisten hankintojen neuvotteluyksikön sivuilta (https://www.hankinnat.fi/).Poissulkemisperusteita on kaksi (Pakolliset ja harkinnanvaraiset) https://www.hankinnat.fi/eu-hankinta...en-soveltuvuus . Liikenteen kilpailutus on sitten erityisalojen alla https://www.hankinnat.fi/erityisalat...sala/toimialat .

----------


## Etika

> Hyvin arkipäiväinen kysymys, mutta varmaan yksi jos toinenkin on tätä pohtinut: Onko toimivaltaisella viranomaisella, joka (bussi)liikenteen tarjouskilpailuja järjestää, edes oikeutta sulkea pois sellaista tarjoajaa, jolla on huomattava todennäköisyys joutua esimerkiksi vararikkoon? Jos HelB:n kohtalonhetki todellakin koittaa keväällä 2020, niin esimerkiksi tarjouskilpailun 50 / 2020 liikennettä alkaa kaikella todennäköisyydellä hoitaa joskus (näillä näkymin syksyllä 2021) joku muu? 
> 
> Miten tämä asia on huomioitu äskenmainitusta seuraavan eli tarjouskilpailun 51(b) suhteen? Voiko HelB edes teoriassa voittaa 51b:stä kohteita? Päivitettiinkö ehtoja siinä vaiheessa, kun 51 keskeytettiin ja 51b päätettiin julkaista?


Vain sellainen tarjoaja, joka on konkurssissa, velkajärjestelyssä tai -saneerauksessa tai jolle on aloitettu menettely johonkin niistä asettamisesta, voidaan sulkea pois taloudellisen tilanteen perusteella. "Huomattava todennäköisyys" sellaiseen joutumisesta ei riitä poissulkemiseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vain sellainen tarjoaja, joka on konkurssissa, velkajärjestelyssä tai -saneerauksessa tai jolle on aloitettu menettely johonkin niistä asettamisesta, voidaan sulkea pois taloudellisen tilanteen perusteella. "Huomattava todennäköisyys" sellaiseen joutumisesta ei riitä poissulkemiseen.


Kiitos asiallisesta vastauksesta.

----------


## Melamies

Eihän HelBin konkurssi ole kirkossa kuulutettu, vaikka tuo maksu menisikin kohta maksuun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Konkurssi ei missään nimessä ole itsestäänselvyys, mutta HelB:n toiminnan lakkautumista on pidetty hyvin todennäköisenä, mikäli laittoman tuen takaisinmaksuun joudutaan. YLEn 1.7.2019 julkaistussa uutisessa kerrottiin, että (KA-yhtiöiden silloisen) konsernijohtaja Norrlinin mukaan Euroopan komission vaatima summa olisi toteutuessaan niin suuri, että se  lopettaisi Koiviston Auto -konserniin kuuluvan tytäryhtiön Helsingin  Bussilikenne Oy:n toiminnan. 

Varmasti kaikki toivomme tästä(kin) selvittävän mahdollisimman pienin kolhuin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Varmasti kaikki toivomme tästä(kin) selvittävän mahdollisimman pienin kolhuin.


Ainakin Nobinan osakkeenomistajat toivovat HelB:n osalta aivan päinvastaista  :Wink:

----------


## hana

Viranomainen tekee tukien perinnästä hallintopäätöksen, josta voi vielä valittaa eli ihan heti tämän jutun lopullinen tuomio ei ole selvä.

----------


## Etika

> Viranomainen tekee tukien perinnästä hallintopäätöksen, josta voi vielä valittaa eli ihan heti tämän jutun lopullinen tuomio ei ole selvä.


Toimivaltainen viranomainen, joka tekee tukien takaisinperinnästä päätöksen on komissio ja se päätös oli juuri tämä, josta oli valitettu EU-tuomioistuimeen. Kansallisen viranomaisen toiminta on päätöksen täytäntöönpanoa ja sellaisesta ei voi valittaa.

Valtiontukiasiat kuuluvat komission komptentsiin, joten kansallinen viranomainen ei ole toimivaltainen viranomainen vaan täytäntöönpanija. Siltä ei siis tule valituskelpoista päätöstä.

----------


## Melamies

> Ainakin Nobinan osakkeenomistajat toivovat HelB:n osalta aivan päinvastaista


Wikipedian mukaan: Nobinan omistaa ryhmä kansainvälisiä pääomasijoittajia, joista esimerkkeinä Blue Bay Asset Management, Bear Stearns, Fidelity Investment ja Avenue Capital.

Tietysti minulla, Rattivaunulla ja Kuukankolla on helsinkiläisinä veronmaksajina ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjinä toisenlainen näkökulma...

----------


## kuukanko

> Wikipedian mukaan: Nobinan omistaa ryhmä kansainvälisiä pääomasijoittajia, joista esimerkkeinä Blue Bay Asset Management, Bear Stearns, Fidelity Investment ja Avenue Capital.


Itse en ainakaan laske itseäni kansainväliseksi pääomasijoittaksi, vaikka Nobinaa omistankin. Ihan julkisesti niitä osakkeita saa pörssistä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mielenkiintoista jäädä nähtäväksi mikä on Helbin kohtalo vuoden päästä että onko firma vielä hengissä vai ei. Helbin linjavalikoima on kuitenkin sen verran suuri ettei linjojen siirtäminen toiselle liikennöitsijälle konkurssitilanteessa ole välttämättä niin simppeliä jos vertaa esim. Westendin linjan konkurssiin 7 vuotta sitten, kun heidän linjavalikoimansahan ei ollut erityisen suuri, ja lisäksi osalla WL:n linjoista oli jo ennestään Veolia alihankkijana, joka pystyi ottamaan alihankkimansa linjat haltuun todella helposti (ja 105:sella Åberg alihankkijana, joka otti linjan heti haltuun). Saa nähdä miten Helbille käy, ja joutuukohan sitten esim. Nobina ja PL hankkimaan heti uutta kalustoa saadessaan linjoja Helbin konkurssipesästä?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Mielenkiintoista jäädä nähtäväksi mikä on Helbin kohtalo vuoden päästä että onko firma vielä hengissä vai ei. Helbin linjavalikoima on kuitenkin sen verran suuri ettei linjojen siirtäminen toiselle liikennöitsijälle konkurssitilanteessa ole välttämättä niin simppeliä jos vertaa esim. Westendin linjan konkurssiin 7 vuotta sitten, kun heidän linjavalikoimansahan ei ollut erityisen suuri, ja lisäksi osalla WL:n linjoista oli jo ennestään Veolia alihankkijana, joka pystyi ottamaan alihankkimansa linjat haltuun todella helposti (ja 105:sella Åberg alihankkijana, joka otti linjan heti haltuun). Saa nähdä miten Helbille käy, ja joutuukohan sitten esim. Nobina ja PL hankkimaan heti uutta kalustoa saadessaan linjoja Helbin konkurssipesästä?



Koiviston auto perustaa uuden firman. Päästää vanhan konkkaan. Siirtää kaluston uuteen yhtiöön ja homaa on ratkaistu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koiviston auto perustaa uuden firman. Päästää vanhan konkkaan. Siirtää kaluston uuteen yhtiöön ja homaa on ratkaistu.


Tuollaisessa mallissa liikennöintisopimukset eivät vaan siirtyisi mukana. Eikä kalustoakaan voisi siirtää konkurssipesästä noin vain, vaan pesänhoitaja myisi kaluston parhaiten tarjoavalle.

----------


## Etika

> Koiviston auto perustaa uuden firman. Päästää vanhan konkkaan. Siirtää kaluston uuteen yhtiöön ja homaa on ratkaistu.


Ei toimi. Kaluston, sopimusten tai muun omaisuuden siirtäminen toiseen yhtiöön tekee tästä uudesta yhtiöstä myös tukien takaisinperinnän kohteen.

Kaikenlainen luova omaisuuden tai velvollisuuksien siirtely tässä vaiheessa olisi todella huono idea, koska tukien takaisinperinnän kohteet laajenevat kaikkiin osiin konsernia, joiden katsotaan saaneen hyötyä takaisinperinnän kohteena olevan osan omistuksista. Jos nyt lähdetään luoviin ratkaisuihin, vähänkään huonommalla seurauksena koko Koiviston auton konserni on yhteisvalstuullisesti maksamassa summaa takaisin.

Jos taas ajatuksena on, että konkurssipesästä ostettaisiin kalusto, sekään ei onnistu ihan helposti. Takaisinperintää suorittavat viranomaiset ovat silloin velkojan asemassa ja vahtivat myös, että konkurssipesän omaisuus todella likvidoidaan parhaaseen hintaan eikä siirretä alihintaan toisiin osiin konsernia.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tuollaisessa mallissa liikennöintisopimukset eivät vaan siirtyisi mukana. Eikä kalustoakaan voisi siirtää konkurssipesästä noin vain, vaan pesänhoitaja myisi kaluston parhaiten tarjoavalle.


Tai kalusto siirrettäisiin Koiviston muihin kaupunkeihin?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:34 ----------




> Koiviston auto perustaa uuden firman. Päästää vanhan konkkaan. Siirtää kaluston uuteen yhtiöön ja homaa on ratkaistu.


Toi kuulostaa kyl vähän hankalalta ajatukselta. Voihan toki tollainenkin olla periaatteessa mahdollista, mut en kyl usko että Koivistolla on mielenkiintoa tollaiseen ratkaisuun. Eiköhän ne linjat vaan silloin siirrettä muille liikennöitsijöille (Nobina, PL, Tammelund jne.) ja kalusto Koiviston Auton muihin paikkakuntiin.

Ja tietenkin osa kalustostasta menis varmaan myös myyntiin, kun tuskin sentään Helbin koko kalustoa tarvittais muissa KA-kaupungeissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Tekniikka & Talous julkaisi eilen aiheesta lyhyen jutun, jossa ei ole oikeastaan mitään uutta mitä ei olisi tässä ketjussa jo mainittu: HSL:n kesäpainajainen: Helsingin bussiliikennettä uhkaa konkurssi, mistä saadaan korvaava kalusto?

Tukien takaisinperinnän tapahtuessa näen kuitenkin useampia erilaisia skenaarioita, joista vain yksi johtaa isompaan rumbaan korvaavan kaluston löytämisessä. Eri skenaariot ovat:
Helsinki noudattaa Viikin Linjan kanssa tekemäänsä myyntisopimusta ja maksaa itse takaisinperittävät tuet. Se olisi kuitenkin uutta kiellettyä tukea, joten uuden EU-tutkinnan jälkeen se johtaisi takaisinperinnän jatkumiseen jollakin aikavälillä, jolloin taas korot olisivat ehtineet kasvattaa summaa. Se siis viivästyttäisi lopputulemaa, mutta ei muuttaisi sitäKoiviston Auto -konserni yrittää tehdä tässäkin ketjussa ehdotettuja kikkailuja, joilla HelB:n toiminta siirrettäisiin johonkin muuhun yhtiöön. Johtaisi takaisinperinnän ulottamiseen myös siihen yhtiöön, joten ei muuttaisi lopputulemaaKoiviston Auto -konserni muuttaa mielipidettään ja rahoittaakin HelB:lle tukien maksamisen takaisin. Vanha HelB eli nykyinen Helsingin kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy maksaisi tuista sen summan, mitä sillä on sulkutilillä, mikä on ilmeisesti n. 10 miljoonaa: kauppahinnasta käteisenä maksettu osa (vajaat 2 miljoonaa) meni sulkutilille ja sen jälkeen vuosittain puolet HelB:n tuloksesta, n. 2,5 miljoonaa / vuosi. KA:lle jäisi maksettavaa n. 44 miljoonaa. Komission arvio HelB:n käyvästä arvosta myyntihetkellä oli 30 - 40 miljoonaa. Jos esim. toiminnan kehittämisen, hintatason nousun ja uusien kilpailuvoittojen (suurimpana niistä HSL:n kierros 50) ansiosta HelB:n arvo on kasvanut, on hyvin mahdollista, että KA:n kannattaisikin tässä tilanteessa maksaa tuo summaHelB päästetään konkurssiin. Koska yhtiön liiketoiminta sinänsä on kuitenkin elinkelpoista, myydään koko konkurssipesä uudelle toimijalle (markkinahintaan, jolloin takaisinperintä ei ulotu ostajalle). Edelliskohtaan viitaten markkinahinta voi olla niin iso, että sillä saadaankin katettua takaisinperinnästä HelB:lle jäävä osuus, jolloin takaisinperittävää ei ainakaan jää. HelB:n toiminta jatkuisi edelleenHelB päästetään konkurssiin ja se likvidoidaan. Tämä on se HSL:lle vaikea vaihtoehto, jossa liikenteelle on hoidettava kahdessa viikossa uudet jatkajat. En kuitenkaan näe sen olevan mahdotonta: HelB:n henkilökunnasta varmasti suurin osa olisi valmiita siirtymään muiden liikennöitsijöiden palvelukseen. Uudempi kalusto on rahoitusyhtiöiden omaisuutta ja he mielellään liisaisivat sitä jollekin muulle sen sijaan, että kalusto jää seisomaan. Konkurssipesä taas myisi vanhemman kaluston. Varikot ovat vuokrattuja ja niillekin varmaan otetaan uudet vuokralaiset, jos sellaisia löytyisi. Näin ison liikenteen ollessa kyseessä kaikkien näiden siirtäminen nopeasti olisi haastava urakka, mutta kovalla työllä se olisi tehtävissä. Pidemmällä tähtäimellä huonoin puoli olisi HSL-alueen bussiliikenteen kilpailutilanteen heikkeneminen, kun yksi iso liikennöitsijä poistuisi

----------


## Eppu

Tässä se nähdään millainen terroristi ja rikollinen EU on. Tässä asiassa KA ei ole millään tavalla syyllinen eikä edes osallinen mutta silti siltä kinutaan mahdottomia summia. Vanha HelB oli helsingin kaupungin omaisuutta, mutta se ei tässä joudukaan vastaamaan asiasta millään tavalla.

----------


## vristo

> .Vanha HelB oli helsingin kaupungin omaisuutta, mutta se ei tässä joudukaan vastaamaan asiasta millään tavalla.


Niin siis, tämä 54 miljoonan laittomaksi todettu tuki pitää palauttaa Helsingin kaupungille. Ei minnekään EU:hun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:34 ----------

"Valtiontukitutkinta

Nobina Finland Oy ja Nobina Sverige Ab ovat jättäneet lokakuussa 2011 Komissiolle kantelun, joka koski mahdollista perusteetonta valtiontukea Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle. Nobina Finland Oy kilpailee pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n kanssa.

Komissio teki 16.1.2015 päätöksen aloittaa valtiontukea koskeva muodollinen tutkintamenettely asiassa. Komission alustavan näkemyksen mukaan kaupungin Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle ja sitä ennen HKL-Bussiliikenteelle vuosina 20022012 antamat lainat eivät ole olleet markkinaperusteisia vaan sitä edullisempia, ja niihin on siten sisältynyt perusteetonta etua Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle. Samoin Komissio epäilee, että Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n käytössä olevan Ruskeasuon bussivarikon vuokraehdot eivät ole olleet markkinaperusteisia.

Kaupungin käsityksen mukaan kyseessä ei ole ollut perusteeton valtiontuki. Markkinatilanne huomioon ottaen lainojen ehdot eivät ole olleet poikkeuksellisia ja Ruskeasuon varikon vuokra on vastannut samankaltaisista tiloista muualla Helsingissä maksettuja vuokria.

Komissio tekee päätöksensä Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle annettujen lainojen ja varikon hallintajärjestelyjen luonteesta muodollisen tutkintamenettelyn päätteeksi. Jos Komissio katsoo, että kyseessä on ollut perusteeton valtiontuki, se antaa myös määräykset toimenpiteistä, joita se edellyttää tilanteen korjaamiseksi. Yhtenä mahdollisena toimenpiteenä on kaupungin velvoittaminen perimään kielletyksi katsottu tuki takaisin yhtiöltä.

Liiketoimintakaupan kannalta on merkityksellistä se, mikä vaikutus mahdollisilla Komission määräämillä toimenpiteillä voi olla kaupalle. Jos julkisyhteisön todetaan antaneen yritykselle EU-lainsäädännön mukaan kiellettyä valtiontukea ja jos valvontaviranomainen velvoittaa julkisyhteisön perimään tuen takaisin, ja jos yrityksen liiketoiminta on myyty kolmannelle osapuolelle, mahdollisuutta kohdistaa takaisinperintätoimet liiketoimintakaupassa ostajana olevaan kolmanteen osapuoleen määrittävät esityslistan liitteenä olevassa muistiossa kuvatut EU-oikeudelliset periaatteet.

Kyseessä olevassa tapauksessa Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle tai sen liiketoiminnalle on haettu ostajaa markkinaehtoisella ja järjestelyn luonne huomioon ottaen mahdollisimman avoimella tavalla pyrkien saamaan aikaan kaupungin ja yhtiön kannalta paras mahdollinen ratkaisu. Omistusjärjestelyjä koskeneen selvityksen aikana on oltu yhteydessä useisiin joukkoliikennealalla toimiviin koti- ja ulkomaisiin tahoihin heidän ostokiinnostuksensa selvittämiseksi. Menettely ja sen tuloksena saatu ostotarjous on siten katsottava muistiossa kuvattujen EU-oikeudellisten periaatteiden mukaisesti markkinaehtoiseksi."

Tämän mahdollisuus on ollut tiedossa kauppoja tehtäessä vuonna 2014.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:42 ----------

https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/asia/he...9/khs-2015-34/

----------


## kuukanko

Jos ja kun Koiviston Auto on pitänyt huolen, ettei HelB:n kaatuminen aiheuta emoyhtiölle taloudellisia vastuita, kävelee KA tästä hommasta joka tapauksessa ulos voittajana. Vaikka HelB menisi konkurssiin, on KA ehtinyt jo saada voittoina sieltä maksamansa kauppahinnan. Näyttäisi siltä, että joko KA:lla ei ole tajuttu riskiä takaisinperinnän ulottumisesta HelB:iin (myyntisopimuksesta huolimatta) tai sitten siellä on tiedostettu riski, mutta laskelmoitu että siitä huolimatta he jäävät kaupasta voitolle.

Sitten pieni tämän tapauksen inspiroima tarina. Kaikki henkilöt ovat kuvitteellisia ja mahdolliset vastaavuudet todellisiin henkilöihin ovat puhdasta yhteensattumaa.
--
Jussi on ostanut telkkarin osamaksulla. Epäonnistuneiden sijoitusten seurauksena Jussi ei kuitenkaan pysty maksamaan osamaksueriä ja alkaa kuumeisesti miettiä, miten selviäisi tilanteesta. Jussi päättää hankkiutua eroon koko ongelmasta myymällä telkkarin. Jussi tietää, että jotkut hänen kavereistaan voisivat olla telkkarin tarpeessa, ja alkaa soitella niille.

Jussi soittaa ensiksi Tompalle. Tomppa tietää, että Jussilla on jo maksamattomia osamaksueriä telkkarista, eikä suostu kauppoihin. Sitten Jussi soittaa Heikille. Heikki on aluksi kiinnostunut, mutta kun kuulee että osamaksueriä on jäänyt maksamatta, päättää Heikki kysyä asiasta tutulta lakimieheltä, ja lakimiehen neuvon jälkeen kaupat tyssäävät. Moni muukin puhelu päättyy vesiperään, kunnes Jussi soittaa vähän kaukaisemmalle puolitutulle Antille.

J: Kuule Antti, tiedän että oot ostellut käytettyjä telkkareita aika usein ja puunannut ne hyvään kuntoon. Mulla olisi tässä pari vuotta vanha, maksoin siitä ostaessani 999
A: Joo, no itse asiassa mulla olisi kyllä käyttöä. Paljoks pyydät siitä?
J: No netissä tällaisia myydään nyt 400:lla. Mulla on kuitenkin osamaksuja maksamatta tästä vielä 540
A: Mitä ihmettä, osamaksuja maksamatta? En mä sit halua sitä
J: Mun ois nyt ihan pakko saada tää myytyä. Paljoks suostuisit maksamaan siitä?
A: No en oo kyllä varma... Mun pitää vähän miettiä asiaa.
J: Okei, palataan.

Antti saa rahansa nuukana miehenä mutta samalla taitavana bisneskettuna tunnetulta appiukoltaan Martilta ja kysyy neuvoa häneltä.
A: Yks puolituttu myisi mulle telkkarin tosi halvalla, mutta en oo varma kannattaako ostaa kun siitä on osamaksuja rästissä
M: Jos halvalla saa, niin ei kannata miettiä liiaksi. Tarjoa niin halpa hinta, ettei haittaa vaikka kauppa tulisi hakemaan sen telkkarin myöhemmin pois
A: Kannattaisko tätä kysyä vielä vaikka joltakin lakimieheltä?
M: Ei niihin kannata hassata rahaa. Tarjota siitä telkkarista 100 e, niin ei oo niin väliksi miten käy

Niinpä Antti soittaa takaisin Jussille:
A: Kuule Jussi, tässä on nyt sellainen juttu että osamaksulla ostetun telkkarin ostaminen on tosi iso riski, kun osamaksueriä on vielä maksamatta. Mutta voin auttaa sua hädässä ja tarjota siitä kympin. Sit seuraavan 5 vuotta voin maksaa joka vuosi 20 e lisää, jos telkkaria ei ole haettu pois
J: Auts, enhän mä saa sillä maksettua niitä rästissä olevia osamaksuja lähellekään. Toisaalta mut on muutenkin todettu varattomaksi, joten ei multa saataisi ulosotossa perittyä mitään
A: Joo ja mä pelkään että ne tulee kaupasta sitten hakemaan sen telkkarin multa pois, jos et saa maksettua osamaksuja.
J: No voisiks maksaa 20 e ja seuraavan 5 vuoden ajan joka vuosi 25 e, jos sovitaan, että mun rikas faija maksaa loput osamaksuerät, jos kauppa alkaa oikeasti periä niitä? En kyllä usko että ne oikeasti alkaa kiinnostua näin pienestä summasta, onhan niillä siellä isompiakin saatavia
A: Kaupat tuli! Milloin voin tulla hakemaan telkkarin?
--

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunginhallitus käsittelee maanantaina takaisinperinnän aloittamista. Esityslistateksti. 16.7.2020 mennessä korkoa ehtii kertyä jo yli 7 miljoonaa lisää eli kokonaisuutena takaisinperittävä summa on silloin 61 688 364,56 euroa.

Päätöksen valituskelpoisuudesta todetaan: _Päätökseen saa hakea muutosta valittamalla hallinto-oikeuteen siten kuin laissa oikeudenkäynnistä hallintoasioissa säädetään. Päätös on pantava täytäntöön muutoksenhausta huolimatta._

----------


## hana

Saako muuten jostain selville kuinka paljon tuolla Helsingin kaupungin linja-autotoiminta Oy:llä on rahaa kassassa?

----------


## Rehtori

> Saako muuten jostain selville kuinka paljon tuolla Helsingin kaupungin linja-autotoiminta Oy:llä on rahaa kassassa?


Kysymällä talousjohtajalta, ei taida kertoa :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Saako muuten jostain selville kuinka paljon tuolla Helsingin kaupungin linja-autotoiminta Oy:llä on rahaa kassassa?


Vahvistetut tilinpäätökset ovat julkista tietoa siinä vaiheessa kun ne toimitetaan Patentti- ja rekisterihallitukselle. PRH myy niitä vähän yli 3 eurolla Virre-palvelussaan.

Moni sivusto näyttää ilmaiseksi firmojen tuloksen, joten jotakin voi päätellä ynnäilemällä firman historian tuloksia yhteen - ainakin tällaisessa tapauksessa, kun firmalla ei ole varsinaista liiketoimintaa, joten ei ole omaisuutta jonka arvo vaikuttaa tulokseen. Hesarissa tänään julkaistussa jutussa ko. firman toimitusjohtaja kertoo, että firma on saanut tähän mennessä HelB:ltä lisäkauppahintaa n. 7 miljonaa euroa. Lisäksi se sai kaupan yhteydessä käteisellä kauppahintana vajaat 2 miljoonaa. Vielä viime vuoden ja tämän vuoden EBITDA:sta (50% 4,2 miljoonan yli menevästä osasta) HelB maksaa lisäkauppahintaa, joten viime vuoden lisäkauppahinta on ainakin vielä tulossa.

----------


## SD202

> "Valtiontukitutkinta
> 
> Nobina Finland Oy ja Nobina Sverige Ab ovat jättäneet lokakuussa 2011 Komissiolle kantelun, joka koski mahdollista perusteetonta valtiontukea Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle. Nobina Finland Oy kilpailee pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n kanssa.


"Nobina Finland Oy ja Nobina Sverige Ab"? Mikä mahtaa olla länsinaapurimme Nobinan rooli tässä jupakassa? Olisiko Nobina Danmark A/S:llä vielä sananen sanottavanaan? Nobina Norge AS ei voine osallistua tähän, koska Norja ei ole EU:n jäsenvaltio. Saako siis kantelulle lisää painoarvoa, mikäli naapurimaassa sijaitseva konsernin sisaryhtiö kantaa kortensa kekoon?

----------


## hana

> Helsingin kaupunginhallitus käsittelee maanantaina takaisinperinnän aloittamista. Esityslistateksti. 16.7.2020 mennessä korkoa ehtii kertyä jo yli 7 miljoonaa lisää eli kokonaisuutena takaisinperittävä summa on silloin 61 688 364,56 euroa.
> 
> Päätöksen valituskelpoisuudesta todetaan: _Päätökseen saa hakea muutosta valittamalla hallinto-oikeuteen siten kuin laissa oikeudenkäynnistä hallintoasioissa säädetään. Päätös on pantava täytäntöön muutoksenhausta huolimatta._


Tulikos tuolta kokouksesta mitään uutta asiaan liittyen?

----------


## kuukanko

> "Nobina Finland Oy ja Nobina Sverige Ab"? Mikä mahtaa olla länsinaapurimme Nobinan rooli tässä jupakassa? Olisiko Nobina Danmark A/S:llä vielä sananen sanottavanaan? Nobina Norge AS ei voine osallistua tähän, koska Norja ei ole EU:n jäsenvaltio. Saako siis kantelulle lisää painoarvoa, mikäli naapurimaassa sijaitseva konsernin sisaryhtiö kantaa kortensa kekoon?


Luitko komission raporttia? Siellä asia on selostettu: EU puuttuu valtiontukeen vain, jos sillä on vaikutusta jäsenvaltioiden väliseen kauppaan. Muuten asia jää kansallisen lainsäädännön ja kansallisten viranomaisten kontolle.




> Tulikos tuolta kokouksesta mitään uutta asiaan liittyen?


Asia jäi pöydälle.

----------


## Minä vain

> Nobina Norge AS ei voine osallistua tähän, koska Norja ei ole EU:n jäsenvaltio.



Norja on yleensä mukana kaikessa, niin myös EU:n sisämarkkinoilla. Olisin yllättynyt, jos valtiontukisäännökset ei koskisi kaikkia sisämarkkinoille osallistuvia maita.

----------


## SD202

> Luitko komission raporttia? Siellä asia on selostettu: EU puuttuu valtiontukeen vain, jos sillä on vaikutusta jäsenvaltioiden väliseen kauppaan. Muuten asia jää kansallisen lainsäädännön ja kansallisten viranomaisten kontolle.
> 
> Asia jäi pöydälle.


En lukenut koko selostusta läpi. Lähinnä ihmettelin vain, miksi Ruotsin Nobina osallistuu tähän. Onko Suomen Nobinalla vastaavia intressejä, jos jokin Ruotsissa pidetty kilpailutus ei ole mennyt konsernin toiveiden mukaisesti?

----------


## hana

> Asia jäi pöydälle.


On näköjään taas käsittelyssä 11.05.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lähinnä ihmettelin vain, miksi Ruotsin Nobina osallistuu tähän.


Voisiko Ruotsin Nobinaa kiinnostaa se, miksi heidän Suomen tytäryhtiön toimintaa häiritään / on häiritty kilpailua vääristävällä (valtion)tuella?

----------


## Admiral Observer

Kaupunki|Joukkoliikenne
Helsinki päätti periä 54 miljoonaa omalta bussiyhtiöltään, jolla ei ole enää liiketoimintaa
Vasta toissijaisesti kaupunki perii rahasummaa Koiviston Autolta, joka osti liiketoiminnan vuonna 2015.


Marja Salomaa HS
Julkaistu: 20:15
HELSINGIN kaupunginhallitus päätti maanantaina, että kaupunki perii 54 231 850 euron tukirahat takaisin ensisijaisesti Helsingin kaupungin omalta yhtiöltä eli Linja-autotoiminta oy:ltä, ja vasta toissijaisesti Koiviston Auton omistamalta Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy:ltä (Helb).

Koiviston Auto -konsernin omistama Viikin Linja osti vuonna 2015 Linja-autotoiminta oy:n liiketoiminnan, ei koko yhtiötä. Se muutti Viikin Linjan nimen myöhemmin Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy:ksi.

Kaupungin oli pakko tehdä tässä asiassa päätös, koska EU-tuomioistuimen maaliskuisen välipäätöksen mukaan takaisinperintä on aloitettava, vaikka asian varsinainen käsittely on kesken.

HELSINKI on tehnyt valituksen tuomioistuimeen EU-komission vuoden takaisesta päätöksestä, jonka mukaan kaupungin omalle bussiyhtiölleen antama pääomatuki vuosina 20022012 oli laitonta valtiontukea.

Komission päätöksen mukaisesti tuki oli perittävä takaisin bussiliiketoiminnan nykyiseltä omistajalta.

Kaupungin pääomatuen katsottiin vääristäneen markkinatilannetta, ja uuden omistajan saaneen sitä kautta suhteetonta etua liiketoimissaan. Pääomatuesta valitti aikanaan Helbin kilpailija bussiyhtiö Nobina.

Linja-autotoiminta oy on omassa vastineessaan katsonut, ettei komission päätös ole perusteltu. Toisin kuin komissio on ajatellut, bussiliiketoiminta ei ole vaihtanut omistajaa alihintaan, vaan sopimukseen kirjattu hintamekanismi on nostanut alkuperäistä kauppahintaa noin seitsemällä miljoonalla eurolla. Lopullinen luovutushinta nousee lähelle komission itsensä arvioimaa markkinahintaa eli 3637 miljoonaa euroa.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...c04e82d216e5b6

----------


## kuukanko

Olipa taas iso asiavirhe otsikossa (uutisessa asia on oikein). Kaupunginhallitus päätti asiasta esityksen mukaan eikä Koiviston Autolta olla perimässä mitään. Perinnän kohteina ovat ensisijaisesti Helsingin kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy ja toissijaisesti Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy.

----------


## Karosa

> Olipa taas iso asiavirhe otsikossa (uutisessa asia on oikein). Kaupunginhallitus päätti asiasta esityksen mukaan eikä Koiviston Autolta olla perimässä mitään. Perinnän kohteina ovat ensisijaisesti Helsingin kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy ja toissijaisesti Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy.


Mitenköhän tämä tulee nyt käytännössä sitten toteutumaan, peritäänkö nykyiseltä HelBiltä rahaa, ja jos niin minkä summan verran?

----------


## hana

Pari kysymystä asiaan liittyen, pitääkö tuo laiton tuki olla peritty 13.07.20 mennessä vai riittääkö että perintä on aloitettu ja meneekö perintä niin että Helsingin kaupungin linja-autotoiminta Oy maksaa mitä pystyy ja loput joutuu maksamaan Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy?

----------


## Eppu

Oikea päätös. KA ei ole käytännössä osallinen tässä joten ei siltä ainakaan minun oikeustajun mukaan pidä periä yhtään mitään.
Käytännössähän maksu menee kuitenkin niin että kaupungin omia rahoja kierrätetään hieman niin sillä saadaan tämäkin naurettavuus kuitattua.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> HSL:n hallituksen ensi viikon kokouksen esityslistalta selviää, että Nobina on tehnyt 50/2020-kilpailutuksesta sekä hankintaoikaisuvaatimuksen että valituksen markkinaoikeudelle.
> 
> HSL:n hallitukselle esitetään, että hankintaoikaisuvaatimus hylätään, koska hankintapäätöksen muuttamiselle ei ole perusteita.
> 
> https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQ...em&id=202045-8


Ko. esityslistan kohdassa sivutaan vahvasti tätä tukien takaisinperintää.

----------


## kuukanko

13.7.2020 tuli ja HelB:n toiminta jatkuu vanhaan malliin.

Helsingin Kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy:n omistaja Helsingin kaupunki on sen sijaan kutsunut koolle ylimääräisen yhtiökokouksen 3.8.2020 päättämään yhtiön asettamisesta selvitystilaan. Helsingin kaupungin konsernijaoston päätös asiasta. Tarkka summa, joka Helsingin Kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy:ltä saadaan perittyä, selviää varmaan vasta selvitystilassa.

----------


## JT

Takaisinperintä on 16.7.2020 eli tulevana torstaina.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Torstaita 16.7. eletään, ja HelBin bussit ovat kulussa normaaliin tapaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Torstaita 16.7. eletään, ja HelBin bussit ovat kulussa normaaliin tapaan.


Miksi eivät olisi? Vai ajattelitko, että joku brysselinbobrikov olisi takavarikoinut bussien avaimet aamulla? :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksi eivät olisi? Vai ajattelitko, että joku brysselinbobrikov olisi takavarikoinut bussien avaimet aamulla?


Varmaan kannattaa lukea pari aiempaa viestiä ennen edellistä viestiäni ja miettiä asiaa uudelleen.  :Smile:

----------


## Melamies

> Varmaan kannattaa lukea pari aiempaa viestiä ennen edellistä viestiäni ja miettiä asiaa uudelleen.


Tarkoitatko Nobinan epäilyjä vai jotain muuta? HS: väärää otsikkoa? Menen nukkumaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin Kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy:n omistaja Helsingin kaupunki on sen sijaan kutsunut koolle ylimääräisen yhtiökokouksen 3.8.2020 päättämään yhtiön asettamisesta selvitystilaan.


Taloustutkan mukaan yritys on asetettu selvitystilaan 3.8.2020. Vahvistettujen tilinpäätösten perusteella se teki voittoa sekä 2017 että 2018 n. 2,5 miljoonaa euroa kumpanakin vuotena ja vuonna 2019 n. 1,8 miljoonaa. Viime perjantaina julkaistussa Virallisessa lehdessä annetaan velkojille aikaa esittää haasteensa 18.12.2020 asti, joten ainakin sen yli menee ennen kuin takaisinperintä etenee nykyiseen HelB:iin.

----------


## Karosa

> ennen kuin takaisinperintä etenee nykyiseen HelB:iin.


Eli ymmärsinkö oikein, että se mitä ei saada perittyä entiseltä HelBiltä, tullaan perimään nykyiseltä HelBiltä?

----------


## hana

Mitä tälle asialle mahtaa kuulua? Helsingin kaupungin linja-autotoiminta Oy:n selvitystila päättyi 18.12.2020. Onko perintä etenemässä nykyiseen Helsingin Bussiliikenteeseen vai onko asiassa tullut eteen uusia käänteitä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sen verran Helsingin Sanomat avaa asiaa, että se kertoo yli 300:aa linja-autoa liikennöivän yhtiön (eli nykyisen Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n) olevan vaarassa. Jos selvitysmenettelyssä ilmenee ettei Helsingin kaupungin linja-autotoiminnan (yhtiö joka vanhan HelBin liikentoiminnan uudelle omistajalle myi) varat vastaa velkoja, yhtiö päätyy konkurssiin. Linja-autotoiminnan osakepääoma on jutun mukaan runsaat 6000 euroa eikä sillä ole viime vuosina ollut liiketointaa, joten vararikko on täysin mahdollinen. Takaisinperintähän kohdistuu ensisijaisesti vanhaan HelBiin eli tähän linja-autotoiminta-osakeyhtiöön.

Jos varoja ei saadan perittyä linja-autotoiminnalta, perinnän kohdistuminen siirtyy nykyiselle Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle, jonka katsotaan myös hyötyneen takavuosien laittomista valtiontuista. Toisaalta asianosaiset valittivat asiasta EU-tuomioistuimeen, jossa asian käsittely on edelleen kesken.

Tämä yllä oleva on referaatti HS:n uutisesta, jonka sähköinen yllä linkattu teksti kuvituskuvineen on maksumuurin takana.

----------


## kuukanko

Ainoa uusia asia tuossa Hesarin uutisessa oli, että Helsingin kaupungin Linja-autotoiminta Oy:n selvitysmies käy parhaillaan läpi velkojilta saamiaan vastauksia. Jutussa ei esitetä mitään aika-arviota, milloin selvitystila päättyisi.

----------


## Ivecomies

Saa nyt nähdä miten Helbille käy. Tietysti toivon ite että Helb pysyy turvassa mutta olen toki myös varautunut siihen että Helbille käy samalla tavalla kuin Westendin linjalle 8 vuotta sitten. Jos Helb menee konkurssiin niin Westendin konkurssiin verrattuna tilanne saattaa olla HSL:n näkökulmasta vielä haastavampi kun Helbillä on niin paljon enemmän linjoja kuin mitä Westendillä oli, jolloin HSL:n on pakko löytää kaikille Helbin linjoille uudet operaattorit (Nobina, PL, Tammelund ja Savonlinja). Toivottavasti noi 4 edellä mainittua firmaa ovat myös varautuneita Helbin konkurssiin. Mut ensisijaisesti toivon että Helb saadaan vielä jotenkin pelastettua...

----------


## Star 701

> Saa nyt nähdä miten Helbille käy. Tietysti toivon ite että Helb pysyy turvassa mutta olen toki myös varautunut siihen että Helbille käy samalla tavalla kuin Westendin linjalle 8 vuotta sitten. Jos Helb menee konkurssiin niin Westendin konkurssiin verrattuna tilanne saattaa olla HSL:n näkökulmasta vielä haastavampi kun Helbillä on niin paljon enemmän linjoja kuin mitä Westendillä oli, jolloin HSL:n on pakko löytää kaikille Helbin linjoille uudet operaattorit (Nobina, PL, Tammelund ja Savonlinja). Toivottavasti noi 4 edellä mainittua firmaa ovat myös varautuneita Helbin konkurssiin. Mut ensisijaisesti toivon että Helb saadaan vielä jotenkin pelastettua...


Toivottavasti Helb nyt säästyisi tuolta tilanteelta..

----------


## Artsi

Eikös Helb kuulu Koiviston auto Oy "konserniin".

----------


## Ivecomies

> Toivottavasti Helb nyt säästyisi tuolta tilanteelta..


Niin, sitä varmasti kaikki toivoo (mukaanlukien minä), ja mä uskon että Helbillä (ja/tai Koivistolla) yritetään tehdä kaikki sen eteen ettei niin kävisi, mut jos Helbiä ei kaikista yrityksistä huolimatta saada pelastettua niin ei voi mitään. Se on vaan selvä juttu, että Helbin konkurssi olis ainakin HSL:lle iso asia...

----------


## KriZuu

HelB hakeutuu yrityssaneeraukseen. HS:n uutinen

----------


## Etika

En odota erityisempää menestystä tuosta yrityssaneerauksesta. EU-säännösten ja -oikeuskäytännön mukaan tuet on perittävä takaisin täysimääräisenä ja vain kohteen konkurssi tai vastaava poistuminen markkinoilta voi vapauttaa siitä. Mikäli takaisinperintää voisi välttää yrityssaneerauksen kautta, käytännössä tuen saaja voisi lähes missä tahansa tapauksessa päästä eroon tukien takaisinperinnästä. Se siis vesittäisi takaisinperinnän täysin.

Tuon takia takaisinperintä ei ole yrityssaneerauksessa leikattavaa velkaa. Kysymys on lähinnä toteaako käräjäoikeus tämän vai hyväksyykö se velan leikkauksen ensin, jonka jälkeen kierretään komission haasteen takia EU-tuomioistuimessa palauttamassa takaisinperintä täysimääräiseksi.

----------


## hana

> HelB hakeutuu yrityssaneeraukseen. HS:n uutinen


Kauanko kestää keskimäärin siihen että tulee tieto hyväksytäänkö pääsy yrityssaneeraukseen vai ei?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Iltalehden uutisessa on yhtenä kohtana HSL:n Anttilan näkemykset liikenteen tilaajan vinkkelistä. HSL tietenkin joutuu varautumaan kaikenlaisiin vaihtoehtoihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> En odota erityisempää menestystä tuosta yrityssaneerauksesta.


Olisikohan tässä vain yrityksenä viivyttää takaisinperinnän toimeenpanoa niin että EU-tuomioistuimen ratkaisu itse tukiasiassa ehtisi tulla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kauanko kestää keskimäärin siihen että tulee tieto hyväksytäänkö pääsy yrityssaneeraukseen vai ei?


Ja jos ei pääse niin onko edessä välitön Westendin Linja eli konkurssi?

----------


## Melamies

> Ja jos ei pääse niin onko edessä välitön Westendin Linja eli konkurssi?


Sitähän emme voi tietää. Voihan vaikkapa George Soros tai Elon Musk vipata rahat HelBille, jos ei oma pankkinsa anna tuota summaa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Kauanko kestää keskimäärin siihen että tulee tieto hyväksytäänkö pääsy yrityssaneeraukseen vai ei?


Länsi-Uusimaa uutisoi eilen, että Helsingin käräjäoikeus on määrännyt HelBin saneerausmenettelyn käynnistettäväksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Länsi-Uusimaa uutisoi eilen, että Helsingin käräjäoikeus on määrännyt HelBin saneerausmenettelyn käynnistettäväksi.


Päätös koskee kuitenkin vasta menettelyn aloittamista. Saneerausohjelman hyväksyminen kestää vähintäänkin kuukausia. Jos ja kun Helsingin kaupunki kielletyn valtiontuen takaisinperijänä toimii EU-lainsäädännön mukaan, sen tulee äänestää saneerausohjelman hyväksymistä vastaan, kun velkojat aikanaan äänestävät asiasta. Se johtanee siihen, ettei saneerausohjelmaa hyväksytä. Tällä välin on kuitenkin ns. rauhoitusaika, jonka aikana vanhoja velkoja ei saa periä HelB:ltä, joten valtiontuen takaisinperintäkin on jäissä. Jos sillä välin EU-tuomioistuimesta tulee päätös, joka muuttaa komission takaisinperintäpäätöstä HelB:lle riittävän paljon myönteisempään suuntaan, voi se päästää HelB:n pälkähästä.

----------


## JRK

> Päätös koskee kuitenkin vasta menettelyn aloittamista. Saneerausohjelman hyväksyminen kestää vähintäänkin kuukausia. Jos ja kun Helsingin kaupunki kielletyn valtiontuen takaisinperijänä toimii EU-lainsäädännön mukaan, sen tulee äänestää saneerausohjelman hyväksymistä vastaan, kun velkojat aikanaan äänestävät asiasta. Se johtanee siihen, ettei saneerausohjelmaa hyväksytä. Tällä välin on kuitenkin ns. rauhoitusaika, jonka aikana vanhoja velkoja ei saa periä HelB:ltä, joten valtiontuen takaisinperintäkin on jäissä. Jos sillä välin EU-tuomioistuimesta tulee päätös, joka muuttaa komission takaisinperintäpäätöstä HelB:lle riittävän paljon myönteisempään suuntaan, voi se päästää HelB:n pälkähästä.


Homma on nyt ohi, koska sijoitusyhtiö Capman Infra osti koko Koiviston Auto- konsernin johon HB kuuluu. Kilpailuviranomaiset hyväksyivät kaupan joten tällä viikolla ilmoitettiin, että: 

"Kaupan toteutumisen yhteydessä Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy maksoi Euroopan komission päätöksellä palautettavaksi määrättyyn valtiontukeen liittyneen velkansa Helsingin kaupungille sekä kaikki saneerausvelat. Yhtiön saneerausmenettely on näin myös päättynyt ja toiminta jatkuu normaalisti ilman rajoitteita."


Että otsikon voisi vaihtaa tai ainakin lisätä: "MAKSETTU"  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Homma on nyt ohi


Ei ole vielä, jutun käsittelyhän on vielä kesken EU-tuomioistuimessa. Tuomioistuimen ratkaisu ei enää vaan suoraan vaikuta Helsingin Bussiliikenteen päivittäiseen toimintaan, mutta jutun osapuolille kyse on edelleen summaltaan isosta ratkaisusta.

----------


## JRK

> Ei ole vielä, jutun käsittelyhän on vielä kesken EU-tuomioistuimessa. Tuomioistuimen ratkaisu ei enää vaan suoraan vaikuta Helsingin Bussiliikenteen päivittäiseen toimintaan, mutta jutun osapuolille kyse on edelleen summaltaan isosta ratkaisusta.



No kyllä meille intrassa tiedotettiin, että nyt on velat maksettu ja saneeraus päättynyt:


_On hienoa, että koko konsernia ja etenkin Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:tä yli kaksi vuotta rasittanut valtiontukiasia on nyt saatu osaltamme päätökseen. Tämä ja CapMan Infran tulo omistajaksi antavat erinomaiset mahdollisuudet kasvun hakemiseen ja liiketoiminnan kehittämiseen, toteaa konsernijohtaja Antti Unkuri."_

Kerro ihmeessä, mitä siellä EU-tuomioistuimessa vielä käsitellään?

----------


## Ivecomies

> _On hienoa, että koko konsernia ja etenkin Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:tä yli kaksi vuotta rasittanut valtiontukiasia on nyt saatu osaltamme päätökseen. Tämä ja CapMan Infran tulo omistajaksi antavat erinomaiset mahdollisuudet kasvun hakemiseen ja liiketoiminnan kehittämiseen, toteaa konsernijohtaja Antti Unkuri."_


Hänen sukunimensä on kyllä Norrlin. Mut etunimi kyllä oikein.  :Laughing:

----------


## VHi

> Hänen sukunimensä on kyllä Norrlin. Mut etunimi kyllä oikein.


Koiviston Auton konsernijohtaja on nimeltään Antti Unkuri. Antti Norrlin on hallituksen puheenjohjaja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kerro ihmeessä, mitä siellä EU-tuomioistuimessa vielä käsitellään?


Edelleen tätä samaa tapausta. Jos HelB voittaa jutun, palautetaan sille nyt maksamansa tuet, joten omistajan kannalta kyse on vielä valtavasta asiasta.




> Hänen sukunimensä on kyllä Norrlin. Mut etunimi kyllä oikein.


Ei vaan Unkuri. Antti Norrlin oli hallituksen puheenjohtaja, en tiedä onko enää kun uusi omistaja on vaihtanut osan hallituksen jäsenistä. Asiaa on käsitelty tällä foorumilla konserinjohtajan vaihtuessa.

----------


## JRK

> Edelleen tätä samaa tapausta. Jos HelB voittaa jutun, palautetaan sille nyt maksamansa tuet, joten omistajan kannalta kyse on vielä valtavasta asiasta.


No pointtini olikin se, ettei onneksi konkurssia tullut, kilpakumppanien haaveilusta poiketen  :Mr. Green: 

Jos CapMan Infra saa miljoonat takaisin, vielä parempi. Mutta eivät he ole tyhmiä, kyllä siellä on laskettu varmasti kaikki mahdolliset skenaariot ennen omistuksen vaihtumista.

P.S. Koiviston Auton konsernissa ei ole lyhenteenä HelB:iä vaan HB minkä varmaan jo tiesittekin...

----------


## MB1

Minulla muistissa tällainen tieto, joka tosin voi olla vanhaa tietoa: Koiviston Auto tj.Jussi Ville Laitinen / Metsäpietilä tj.Antti Ilmari Unkuri. / Antti Tapani Norrlin molemmissa hallitusten pj.

----------


## EVhki

> P.S. Koiviston Auton konsernissa ei ole lyhenteenä HelB:iä vaan HB minkä varmaan jo tiesittekin...


Mistä tuo lyhenne muuten on alkujaan peräisin? Oliko se alkujaan ihan Helsingin Bussiliikenteen omassa käytössä vai onko se vakiintunut ulkoiseen käyttöön? Itsellä on mielikuva siitä jo pitkältä ajalta, mutta olin yhtiön syntyessä niin nuori, etten oikein riittävän hyvin muista. Tuota käytetään kuitenkin tosi laajasti, näyttää löytyvän esim. Wikipediasta ja jostain tutkimuksista.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Mistä tuo lyhenne muuten on alkujaan peräisin?


Ai HelB? no Helsingin Bussiliikenteestä tietenkin. Tyhmä kysymys, etkö ite osannut olettaa että Hel tulee sanasta "Helsingin" ja B sanasta "Bussiliikenne"? mistäs muusta se nyt ois peräisin?  :Laughing:  XD

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä tuo lyhenne muuten on alkujaan peräisin? Oliko se alkujaan ihan Helsingin Bussiliikenteen omassa käytössä vai onko se vakiintunut ulkoiseen käyttöön?


HelB alkoi käyttää sitä itse firman perustamisen yhteydessä. Nettisivutkin oli osoitteessa helb.fi

Koiviston Auto -konsernissa kaikilla tytäryhtiöillä on kaksikirjaimiset lyhenteet. Harrastajat käyttävät joistakin tytäryhtiöistä niitä, mutta eivät kaikista. Esim. Satakunnan Liikenteestä harrastajat käyttävät yleisesti lyhennettä SatLi ja KA-konsernin sisäisesti käyttämä lyhenne SL on taas harrastajien kielenkäytössä yleensä Savonlinja.

----------


## 8.6

Oman arvioni mukaan harrastajien käyttämät lyhenteet yleisyysjärjestyksessä:
Helsingin Bussiliikenne: HelB, *HB*
Koiviston Auto: *KA*
Jyväskylän Liikenne: *JL*, JyLi
Kuopion Liikenne: *KL*, KuoLi
Koskilinjat: *KS*, KL, joista jälkimmäinen sekoittuu Kuopion Liikenteeseen ja ensimmäisen käyttöäkin usein vältetään, ettei se sekoitu Korsisaareen.
Satakunnan Liikenne: SatLi, (*SL*)
Porvoon Liikenne: BT, (*PL*)
KA:n sisäiset lyhenteet on lihavoitu ja harrastajien hyvin harvoin käyttämät sulkeissa.

----------


## JRK

> Oman arvioni mukaan harrastajien käyttämät lyhenteet yleisyysjärjestyksessä:
> Helsingin Bussiliikenne: HelB, *HB*
> Koiviston Auto: *KA*
> Jyväskylän Liikenne: *JL*, JyLi
> Kuopion Liikenne: *KL*, KuoLi
> Koskilinjat: *KS*, KL, joista jälkimmäinen sekoittuu Kuopion Liikenteeseen ja ensimmäisen käyttöäkin usein vältetään, ettei se sekoitu Korsisaareen.
> Satakunnan Liikenne: SatLi, (*SL*)
> Porvoon Liikenne: BT, (*PL*)
> KA:n sisäiset lyhenteet on lihavoitu ja harrastajien hyvin harvoin käyttämät sulkeissa.


Konsernissa nuo lyhenteet on pakko mennä saman kaavan mukaan, veikkaan että KA:n ERP tai vastaava systeemi heillä ei salli kuin kaksikirjaimiset tytäryhtiöiden lyhenteet.

----------


## kalle.

> Konsernissa nuo lyhenteet on pakko mennä saman kaavan mukaan, veikkaan että KA:n ERP tai vastaava systeemi heillä ei salli kuin kaksikirjaimiset tytäryhtiöiden lyhenteet.


Aikanaan Kuopion Liikenne Kuopiossa oli KLK, Kuopion Liikenne Varkaudessa oli KLV ja Liikenne Oy oli LOY. Toki ERP on voinut muuttua sen jälkeen monestikin.

----------


## EVhki

> Ai HelB? no Helsingin Bussiliikenteestä tietenkin. Tyhmä kysymys, etkö ite osannut olettaa että Hel tulee sanasta "Helsingin" ja B sanasta "Bussiliikenne"? mistäs muusta se nyt ois peräisin?  XD


Tuo nyt oli itselle selvä juttu. Kysyin siitä, oliko lyhenne alkujaan yhtiön itse käyttämä vai harrastajien kehittämä, kun oli mainittu, että se ei ole nykyisin yhtiön käyttämä lyhenne. Muut jo kertoivatkin sen olleen yhtiön käytössä ennen ja että ei ole enää Koiviston Auton aikana käytössä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Satakunnan Liikenteen virallinen lyhenne on toki SA, ei SL.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Satakunnan Liikenteen virallinen lyhenne on toki SA, ei SL.


Niin minäkin muistan että eräässä sidosryhmien välisessä informaatiossa LA (Lauttakylän Auto) korvautui useissa tilanteissa SA:lla ("Satakunnan Autolla").  :Biggrin:

----------


## kuukanko

EU-tuomioistuin hylkäsi HelB:n ja Helsingin kaupungin valitukset eli palautusmääräys jää voimaan. Kuten tässä ketjussa on jo aiemmin kerrottu, HelB on jo maksanut palautettavan summan Helsingin kaupungille.

----------


## Melamies

> EU-tuomioistuin hylkäsi HelB:n ja Helsingin kaupungin valitukset eli palautusmääräys jää voimaan. Kuten tässä ketjussa on jo aiemmin kerrottu, HelB on jo maksanut palautettavan summan Helsingin kaupungille.


Täydennetään tätä vielä sillä tiedolla, että kokonaissumma nousi korkoineen yli 59 miljoonaan euroon.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000009072040.html

----------


## JRK

> Täydennetään tätä vielä sillä tiedolla, että kokonaissumma nousi korkoineen yli 59 miljoonaan euroon.
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000009072040.html


Köyhästä tuntuu kallille mutta. Mahtaa Nobinaa ottaa päähän, ei onnistunut kaataa kilpailijaansa  :Cool:

----------


## Ivecomies

> Köyhästä tuntuu kallille mutta. Mahtaa Nobinaa ottaa päähän, ei onnistunut kaataa kilpailijaansa


Ite olen kyllä hieman ihmetellyt miten Nobinalla oikein ajatellaan että minkä takia ruotsalaisfirmalle se on niin iso haloo, jos hävitään paljon liikennettä jossain ulkomailla, HSL-alueella, joka on kuitenkin vain pieni osa Nobinan markkina-aluetta. Luulisi olevan Nobinan mielestä paljon suurempi haloo jos hävittäis runsaasti linjoja vaikka Tukholmasta SL-alueelta, joka taitaa olla Nobinan päämarkkina-aluetta (tai oisko Göteborg, jompi kumpi uskoisin). En myöskään ihmettelis jos Suomen Nobinalle kävis jonain päivänä samanlailla kuin Transdeville eli päättäis kokonaan luopua kilpailuihin osallistumisen ja vetäytyisi myöhemmin Suomen markkinoilta. Transdevin lopettaessa ajattelin myös että se olisi jotenkin houkuttanut Nobinaakin luovuttamaan, kun on nykyään maamme ainoa bussiyhtiö, jonka pääkonttori ja kotipaikka sijaitsee muualla kuin Suomessa, mut eipä ole nyt siltä toistaiseksi näyttänyt. Ruotsissa puolestaan Transdev on edelleen hengissä ja markkina vetää ymmärtääkseni edelleen samalla tasolla Nobben kanssa. Ja ainiin, Ruotsissahan toimii Transdevin lisäksi toinenkin ei-ruotsalainen bussioperaattori, Keolis.

----------


## fani

> Ite olen kyllä hieman ihmetellyt miten Nobinalla oikein ajatellaan että minkä takia ruotsalaisfirmalle se on niin iso haloo, jos hävitään paljon liikennettä jossain ulkomailla, HSL-alueella, joka on kuitenkin vain pieni osa Nobinan markkina-aluetta. Luulisi olevan Nobinan mielestä paljon suurempi haloo jos hävittäis runsaasti linjoja vaikka Tukholmasta SL-alueelta, joka taitaa olla Nobinan päämarkkina-aluetta (tai oisko Göteborg, jompi kumpi uskoisin). En myöskään ihmettelis jos Suomen Nobinalle kävis jonain päivänä samanlailla kuin Transdeville eli päättäis kokonaan luopua kilpailuihin osallistumisen ja vetäytyisi myöhemmin Suomen markkinoilta. Transdevin lopettaessa ajattelin myös että se olisi jotenkin houkuttanut Nobinaakin luovuttamaan, kun on nykyään maamme ainoa bussiyhtiö, jonka pääkonttori ja kotipaikka sijaitsee muualla kuin Suomessa, mut eipä ole nyt siltä toistaiseksi näyttänyt. Ruotsissa puolestaan Transdev on edelleen hengissä ja markkina vetää ymmärtääkseni edelleen samalla tasolla Nobben kanssa. Ja ainiin, Ruotsissahan toimii Transdevin lisäksi toinenkin ei-ruotsalainen bussioperaattori, Keolis.


Mitä väliä jos hävitään Tuollaisella asenteella ei kyllä pitkälle pääse yhtään missään. Jokainen joka näin ajattelee omaa kyllä aika vähän jos ollenkaan edes alkeellista kykyä hahmottaa liiketoimintaa ja yrityksen pyörittämistä

----------


## canis lupus

> Ite olen kyllä hieman ihmetellyt miten Nobinalla oikein ajatellaan että minkä takia ruotsalaisfirmalle se on niin iso haloo, jos hävitään paljon liikennettä jossain ulkomailla, HSL-alueella, joka on kuitenkin vain pieni osa Nobinan markkina-aluetta. Luulisi olevan Nobinan mielestä paljon suurempi haloo jos hävittäis runsaasti linjoja vaikka Tukholmasta SL-alueelta, joka taitaa olla Nobinan päämarkkina-aluetta (tai oisko Göteborg, jompi kumpi uskoisin). En myöskään ihmettelis jos Suomen Nobinalle kävis jonain päivänä samanlailla kuin Transdeville eli päättäis kokonaan luopua kilpailuihin osallistumisen ja vetäytyisi myöhemmin Suomen markkinoilta. Transdevin lopettaessa ajattelin myös että se olisi jotenkin houkuttanut Nobinaakin luovuttamaan, kun on nykyään maamme ainoa bussiyhtiö, jonka pääkonttori ja kotipaikka sijaitsee muualla kuin Suomessa, mut eipä ole nyt siltä toistaiseksi näyttänyt. Ruotsissa puolestaan Transdev on edelleen hengissä ja markkina vetää ymmärtääkseni edelleen samalla tasolla Nobben kanssa. Ja ainiin, Ruotsissahan toimii Transdevin lisäksi toinenkin ei-ruotsalainen bussioperaattori, Keolis.


Helsinki ja sen seutu on kyllä aika iso markkina-alue jos toiminta keskittyy vain Pohjoismaihin. Transdevin näkökulmasta taas ei

----------


## JRK

> Ite olen kyllä hieman ihmetellyt miten Nobinalla oikein ajatellaan että minkä takia ruotsalaisfirmalle se on niin iso haloo, jos hävitään paljon liikennettä jossain ulkomailla, HSL-alueella, joka on kuitenkin vain pieni osa Nobinan markkina-aluetta. Luulisi olevan Nobinan mielestä paljon suurempi haloo jos hävittäis runsaasti linjoja vaikka Tukholmasta SL-alueelta, joka taitaa olla Nobinan päämarkkina-aluetta (tai oisko Göteborg, jompi kumpi uskoisin). En myöskään ihmettelis jos Suomen Nobinalle kävis jonain päivänä samanlailla kuin Transdeville eli päättäis kokonaan luopua kilpailuihin osallistumisen ja vetäytyisi myöhemmin Suomen markkinoilta. Transdevin lopettaessa ajattelin myös että se olisi jotenkin houkuttanut Nobinaakin luovuttamaan, kun on nykyään maamme ainoa bussiyhtiö, jonka pääkonttori ja kotipaikka sijaitsee muualla kuin Suomessa, mut eipä ole nyt siltä toistaiseksi näyttänyt. Ruotsissa puolestaan Transdev on edelleen hengissä ja markkina vetää ymmärtääkseni edelleen samalla tasolla Nobben kanssa. Ja ainiin, Ruotsissahan toimii Transdevin lisäksi toinenkin ei-ruotsalainen bussioperaattori, Keolis.


No hei, HB voitti tosi monta linjaa, joissa häviäjänä oli nimenomaan Nobina.





> Helsinki ja sen seutu on kyllä aika iso markkina-alue jos toiminta keskittyy vain Pohjoismaihin. Transdevin näkökulmasta taas ei


Todellakin näin.

No mutta saihan ruottalaiset sentään valituksen takia HB:n ajelemaan luokattoman vanhalla kalustolla. Tai siis eihän HB siitä kärsinyt. 
Vaan se HB:n kuski, ja suurin häviäjä oli tietenkin ne varsinaiset työnantajat, eli matkustajat!

Siellä on hikoiltu huolella, kyydissäkin, viime kesänä siis.

----------


## hana

Itse näkisin että tämän tapauksen suurin voittaja on Helsingin kaupunki, joka sai 59 miljoonaa euroa ja Helb ei siitä huolimatta kaatunut eli kilpailutilanne kolmen suuren kesken jatkuu pitäen hintatasoa todennäköisesti alempana kuin jos alueelle olisi jäänyt vain kaksi isoa toimijaa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mun mielest tollainen liikennöitsijän valittaminen siitä että joku muu liikennöitsijä vie jonkun kohteen itseltään, niin on oikeastaan täysin käsittämätöntä ja turhaa, kun ainahan tulee uusi mahdollisuus tsempata ja voittaa joku toinen kohde itselleen. Mun mielest liikennöitsijöiden tulisi liikennettä hävitessä ajatella tyyliin näin: "Ohoh, nyt kävi tälleen, yritetään uudestaan seuraavassa kohteessa", kun eihän yhden kohteen häviäminen missään nimessä estä liikennöitsijää yrittää uudestaan seuraavassa kilpailutettavassa kohteessa. 

Parempi onni ensi kerralla, näin se menee.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:05 ----------




> Siellä on hikoiltu huolella, kyydissäkin, viime kesänä siis.


Ite en kyllä allekirjoita tota. T: kesällä runsaasti linjaa 717 käyttänyt  :Wink:

----------


## Melamies

> Itse näkisin että tämän tapauksen suurin voittaja on Helsingin kaupunki, joka sai 59 miljoonaa euroa ja Helb ei siitä huolimatta kaatunut eli kilpailutilanne kolmen suuren kesken jatkuu pitäen hintatasoa todennäköisesti alempana kuin jos alueelle olisi jäänyt vain kaksi isoa toimijaa.


Olisihan tuossa voinut käydä huonomminkin. On kuitenkin muistettava, että jos hintataso nousee, tulee lisää tarjoajia joka tapauksessa. Tilaajan on myös maltettava olla kilpailuttamasta liian isoja kokonaisuuksia.

----------

